# Verlosung auf Buffed.de (5000 Betazugänge)



## Knubatz (4. August 2010)

Hi,

gibts schon neue Informationen, ob die Betazugänge der Verlosung schon versendet wurden oder wann sie versendet werden?


----------



## Wamboland (4. August 2010)

Ist sowiso lustig das die News zu dem Thema auf allen Seiten offline sind, nur auf einer kleinen Seite wurde gesagt das es Probleme bei Square mit den Keys gibt und sich das daher alles verschiebt. 

Auf PCG, Buffed oder Onlinewelten gabs überall nix dazu.


----------



## Knubatz (4. August 2010)

Hi,

Okay danke für die Information. Ich hab wirklich überall gesucht und nichts darüber gefunden. Jeder Link endet auf einer beliebigen Final Fantasy News aber nicht im eigentlichen Gewinnspiel. Jetzt weiß ich aber bescheid und hoffe weiterhin auf nen Key.


----------



## ZAM (4. August 2010)

Es gab in der Tat Probleme bei Square mit dem Gewinnspiel. Sobald wir etwas wissen oder sich was ändert, werden wir es natürlich weitergeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (5. August 2010)

Need Betakey, irgendwie hab ich im Gefühl, dass mich das endgültig von WoW wegbringt (gut, die paar Minuten die ich im Monat noch spiele sind eh lachhaft xD)


----------



## eMJay (6. August 2010)

Die Server sind eh Off bis mitte August.


----------



## Asayur (6. August 2010)

Das ist Ende nächste Woche, als macht hinne Square Enix xD


----------



## Aestus (9. August 2010)

*



			Wer bereits am ersten Durchgang des Gewinnspiels teilgenommen hat, muss nicht mehr mitmachen. Es gilt: first come, first served.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
Ich weis gar ned mehr ob ich mich beim Gewinnspiel angemeldet hatte...
Kann da was schlimmes passieren ( = man fliegt raus) wenn mans ich nochmal anmeldet? Oder wird das einfach aussortiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (9. August 2010)

Zam muss uns sowieso einen Beta Zugang zuschicken, wir warten schon viel zu lange xD 

&#8364;dit: 999er Post, beim nächsten muss was sinnvolles kommen *gg*


----------



## Aestus (9. August 2010)

Genau gibts ja weniger als 5.000 Beiträge im FF Forum - da könnt ja jeder einen Key bekommen *pfeif* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (9. August 2010)

Eben, eben, Positiv Denken, dann wird das schon xD


----------



## Knubatz (11. August 2010)

Weiß man mittlerweile schon wann die Betakeys verschickt werden? Erst nach Ablaufen des Gewinnspiels oder schon während des Beginns der Betaphase? Wäre interessant von der Forenleitung (Zam) Informationen zu erhalten, wann die Gewinner benachrichtigt werden um ein unnötiges F5-Tasten-Gehämmer zu verhindern.


----------



## Asayur (11. August 2010)

Ja, das wäre allerdings gut zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: gibt ja doch ein paar, die das unbedingt anschauen möchten und ich dachte, ich sitze irgendwie auf alleinigem Posten mit "will Betakey" (oder Zugang, oder wie auch immer)


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2010)

Knubatz schrieb:


> Weiß man mittlerweile schon wann die Betakeys verschickt werden? Erst nach Ablaufen des Gewinnspiels oder schon während des Beginns der Betaphase? Wäre interessant von der Forenleitung (Zam) Informationen zu erhalten, wann die Gewinner benachrichtigt werden um ein unnötiges F5-Tasten-Gehämmer zu verhindern.



Es gibt Informationen, sobald es Informationen gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aestus (11. August 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Ja, das wäre allerdings gut zu wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dacht ich eigentlich auch .... 
Hab aber auch die Anzahl der Forenbeiträge als Maßstab dafür genommen wieviel Leute sich dafür interessieren ^^
(Och nööö - mehr Konkurenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




Aestus schrieb:


> Ich weis gar ned mehr ob ich mich beim Gewinnspiel angemeldet hatte...
> Kann da was schlimmes passieren ( = man fliegt raus) wenn mans ich nochmal anmeldet? Oder wird das einfach aussortiert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



btw. *Frage push* Kannst du das eventuel beantworten Zam ? Wäre toll da die Verlosung ja heute um 23:59 endet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (11. August 2010)

Jo, Aestus, falls wir beide einen bekommen, hättest du Lust, die Beta gemeinsam ein wenig zu erkunden, zusammen ist immer besser als alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aestus (11. August 2010)

Gerne ^^ 
Bin eh mal gespannt wieviel Anteil Teamwork im Spiel hat bzw. wieviel man solo überhaupt schaffen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (11. August 2010)

Eben darum und wenn man sich da gleich kurzschliesst ist auch der Einstieg leichter, kann auch im normalfall TS oder andere VoIP Dienste anbieten *gg* 

&#8364;dit: es dürfen sich natürlich auch noch gerne mehrere daran "Beteiligen", vielleicht kriegen wir ja ne Buffed Beta Linkshell zusammen xD


----------



## Zyo (12. August 2010)

die amerikanischen beta key gewinnspiele (FFXIVCore, eorzeapedia,zam...) wurden ja alle bis zum 16. august verlängert, auf den offiziellen twitterseiten steht auch sowas, dort geht aber nicht genau hervor ob sie da ihre eigene offizielle anmeldung meinen oder die gewinnspiele der anderen websites. 

http://twitter.com/FF_XIV_DE

bei den deutschen verlosungen konnte ich bisher nichts dergleichen finden, wäre toll wenn es dazu irgendwie informationen geben würde. die amerikanischen sollten bisher auch am 11. august ablaufen bis sie nun eben überraschenderweise wenige stunden vor ablauf verlängert wurden. bei FFXIVCore stand auch noch folgendes dabei:

"To those of you that are disappointed about the keys not being available for the start of Phase 3 please realize that this is something that is out of our control and something that is affecting all sites handling keys, not just our own."
deshalb würde es mich interessieren wie es nun hier aussieht.... :/


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Wenn es denn irgendwann (vor Release) noch einen gibt bin ich auch schon zufrieden *gg*


----------



## Lari (12. August 2010)

Vermutlich würden die Server den Ansturm (noch) nicht verkraften. Da ich davon ausgehe, dass es sich um einen Stresstest handelt bei der Anzahl der KEys laufen wohl noch Vorbereitungen. Imho kein gutes Zeichen für die Beta, aber ich steige wenn überhaupt eh erst mit der PS3 Version ein und bis dahin sollte es laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bennik (12. August 2010)

Ich würd auch ganz gerne mal wissen, wann die Keys denn nun vergeben werden!

Die Beta läuft schon längst wieder seit gestern und zum Glück habe ich den Client schon wo anders herbekommen (in das offizielle Forum kommt man ja wiederum nur mit bereits aktiviertem Account!) und ich sag euch: Den zu updaten ist der Horror!
6GB muss man laden über pure P2P-Verbindungen, d.h. -> mit ner Geschwindigkeit von 7-40 kb/s, es sei denn man kennt sich sehr gut mit Port-Forwarding und seinem eigenen Router aus! Am Ende hatte ich fast alles offen und kam trotzdem höchstens auf ~150 kb/s.
D.h. die Leute, die jetzt (wann auch immer die Keys mal kommen -.-) sich erst noch den Client laden und updaten müssen, können frühestens übermorgen spielen und wer weiß, wie lang die Beta noch geht xD

Also, da ich denke es wird uns nicht ausreichend Information (von offizieller Seite her) zugetragen, würde ich sagen an alle, die sich auch zumindest Client mäßig schon mal vorbereiten wollen: cairxiv.net -> unten auf "fite me" klicken!
Falls es Probleme mit dem Updaten gibt, kann ich gerne nochmal einen kleinen "Guide" schreiben, über die Ports, die man freigeben muss.
Wie man das bei seinem jeweiligen Router macht, müsste man dann allerdings selbst rausfinden. (Ganz leicht über Google: "Ports freigeben [Router]") 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gab leider auf keiner der ~5 größeren Keyverlosungsseiten weitere Informationen außer der, dass das Gewinnspiel eben gestern bzw. heute um 0 Uhr beendet worden ist.
Auf einer Seite stand noch, dass die "Bewerbungen" danach an Square-Enix weitergeleitet würden.
Also schätze ich mal, dass dann (wie so oft) niemand vom anderen weiß, also Buffed.de nicht, wann SE nun die Keys vergibt...?
Ich hab schon mit dem Code der CE von FFXIII meinen Account erweitert gehabt und bis jetzt keine Einladung bekommen. Zum Glück waren diese Verlosungen ja fairerweise first come, first served gewesen. Und da ich mich bis jetzt immernoch ständig um einen Betazugang bemüht habe, hatte ich schon direkt in der ganz kurzen ersten Phase mitgemacht. Deswegen sollte ich eigentlich davon ausgehen, nun endlich einen Key zu bekommen, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie scheint es allerdings keine wirklich große Deutsche Community für XIV zu geben, sodass sogar noch eine Menge aus den Nordamerikanischen Foren/Fansiten bei den deutschen Verlosungen mitgemacht haben!
Viele englischsprachige Fansiten haben zudem auf die Gewinnspiele verlinkt, und erklärt, wie man sich bewirbt, wenn man kein Deutsch versteht. xD
Macht euch also auf ein paar weniger Keys gefasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erst dacht ich auch Frechheit, aber wenn ich sehe, was hier los ist (geht ja gegen 0) und es auch keine einzige wirklich große deutsche Community gibt (soll heißen ffxiv.gamona oder ffxiv.onlinewelten z sind das wenigstens Leute, die ebenfalls unbedingt nen Key wollen und es unter Umständen auch schon lange probieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Asayur schrieb:


> Ja, das wäre allerdings gut zu wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, das dachte ich auch! Aber nun bin ich ja ENDLICH auf deutsche Fans getroffen, sodass der Counter nun auf ... ~10 steigt... oder so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Asayur schrieb:


> Wenn es denn irgendwann (vor Release) noch einen gibt bin ich auch schon zufrieden *gg*



Ich nicht! Denn wer sich mit XIV beschäftigt hat, weiß dass es vor Release noch eine Open Beta geben wird. Und die sind für gewöhnlich... open! ^^

Da Buffed mit 5.000 Keys mit Abstand die größte Anzahl zur Verfügung hatte, dachte ich, ich melde mich mal hier!
Mache niemandem einen Vorwurf, wenn Square Enix einfach nicht mehr Informationen geliefert hat, aber wenn eine Seite für _sich_ wirbt, "wir verlosen Beta-Keys", dann würd ich normalerweise schon davon ausgehen, dass sie diese auch vergibt, soll heißen besitzt...

Liebe Grüße und wäre nett, wenn mal ein Admin/Moderator dazu Stellung nehmen würde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Dann werd ich mal mein Englisch auskramen, wenn ich es wirklich spiele *gg*

Ich glaube viele MMORPGler haben "Angst" wegen dem fehlenden Levelsystem, sie sind sich nicht sicher, wie das Balance Technisch funktionieren soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bennik (12. August 2010)

Wieso fehlendes Levelsystem?
Es gibt doch sogar mindestens 2 Level pro Charakter: Das physikalische (Base)-Level und das Klassenlevel. Und dazu noch jedes andere Klassenlevel, je nachdem welche Klassen man alle spielt mit seinem Char! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder versteh ich nicht ganz, was du meinst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Oh oh! Ich glaub, jetzt grauts mir!
Kann es sein, dass du seit ca. 5 Monaten oder so keine einzige Information von FF XIV mehr bekommen hast? Keine Screenshots, Beta Berichte oder sogar Videos?
Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass ganz am Anfang mal gesagt wurde, es würde keine Level geben oder so, sondern man würde einfach durch die Waffen sein "Level" bestimmen und so aufsteigen, bzw. durch das gesamte Equip.
Lol! Das ist (gefühlte) Jahrzehnte her!
Omg was ist hier in Deutschland los? xD Alle nur noch am WoW zocken?
Sorry, aber irgendwie muss da mal Aufklärung passieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=n75yNLOgJsI <-

Alles mal schön angucken, bevor es wieder gelöscht wird! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier...

http://www.ffxivvaul...9&view=no_count

... sieht man zB die Levels! Das untere ist das normale Level (das immer steigt, und von dem man pro Levelup 5 Stat Points zum verteilen bekommt) und das obere ist das momentane Level, der aktuellen Klasse (in diesem Fall Lancer).
Klassen kann man wechseln, indem man einfach eine Waffe der jeweiligen anderen Klasse anzieht (zB Bogen -> Archer, Staff -> Conjurer/Druide usw.!).
Unfassbar, und sowas im Forum in (einer) der größten MMO-Seite! xD

PS: Ich hoffe echt, ich hab das falsch verstanden mit dem "fehlenden Levelsystem" ^^
Generell ist das aber nicht böse gemeint! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin nur geschockt, falls der einzige, der hier außer mir noch wartet, doch noch auf so einem alten Stand der Dinge sein sollte! xD


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Ich habe gedacht Baselevel gibt es gar keines sondern nur den Klassenskill, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Aestus (12. August 2010)

Mann sollte auch dazu sagen das es aktuellere Infos fast ausschließlich auf englischen Seiten gibt ;-)


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Bennik schrieb:


> Sehr viel Text und eine Schelte *gg*




Hab mich in letzter Zeit vermehrt auf der Offi Seite rumgetrieben, muss es aber somit überlesen haben.

Danke für die Aufklärung und keine Angst, du hast es hier nicht mit einem "rebellischen Jugendlichen" zu tun, sondern
mit einem der aus diesem Alter schon etwas herausgewachsen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aestus (12. August 2010)

Auf http://www.ffxivvault.com/ gibts z.B. *sehr viele *Screenshots ^^
Da kann man sich auf jeden Fall schonmal n' Bild machen vom UI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema nicht-deutschsprachige Teilnehmer -> das sind ja so gesehen keine buffed-Leser gibts für sowas net IP-Checker ? 
Wenn sich da tausende von Engländern bewerben wirds ja happig an nen Key zu kommen *nervös rummhibbel* xD


----------



## Bennik (12. August 2010)

Ah, alles klar! ( Kann man das? Rauswachsen, mein ich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Nee war auch gar nicht böse gemeint oder so, aber Aestus scheint wohl recht zu haben!

Ja ich find, neben den wenigen Informationen von Square-Enix fehlt mir auch generell Werbung und Promotion für XIV!
Ja klar, es ist ein Final Fantasy, das spricht sich rum und für sich. Aber nichtsdestotrotz ist es auch ein MMO, und gerade was das angeht habe ich schon von vielen zB. in FFXIV-News-Kommentaren bei ps3-talk.de gelesen, dass sie von MMOS eher abgeneigt sind.
Gleichzeitig könnte es aber einige Leute interessieren, die vielleicht noch nicht allzuviel mit Final Fantasy "am Hut" hatten, eben _weil_ es ein MMO ist.

Ich hab vor kurzem auch einen Bericht über FFXIV gelesen (ebenfalls in Englisch) der hieß "Why Final Fantasy will fail".
Die Hauptkritik von dem Autor (war glaub ich auf mmosite.com) war nämlich ebenfalls gleich im Einleitungssatz beschrieben: "Zum Glück" läge es diesmal wenn dann nicht am Content oder überhaupt am Spiel, sondern an der fehlenden Promotion, so in etwa.
Ist natürlich auch nur wilde Prognostik gewesen, aber durchaus interessant.

Ja also es gibt durchaus noch einiges, das verbesserungswürdig ist (die beiden Magieklassen zum Beispiel sind momentan den Melee/Nahkampf Klassen ziemlich unterlegen, aus dem einfachen Grund, dass es zwar HP- aber keine MP-Regeneration gibt!)
Regenerieren kann man somit die MP nur durch die Ätherpunkte, die in der Welt verstreut (zwar eher reichlich, aber trotzdem nicht immer sofort erreichbar) liegen. Und durch ein paar Skills, von denen einer ca. die Hälfte regeneriert, aber dafür 30 Minuten Cooldown hat.
Und der andere ist noch etwas unerforscht / unberichtet in Videos, da man ihn erst etwas später bekommt.

Naja, die Magier wurden dafür aber wohl in der Beta 3 die seit gestern läuft wohl etwas verstärkt im Schaden, was das zumindest ein wenig ausgleichen sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd dann weiterhin 20 Mal am Tag meinen Posteingang checken und für meine Mail mit dem lang ersehnten Key beten!!

=)

MfG!


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Nich nur du^^

Glaubs mir, nach 6 Jahren Arbeit wird man weich geklopft, man will nur noch durchs Leben kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bennik (12. August 2010)

^^

@Aestus: Ja, mich hats auch zuerst sehr aufgeregt! Da ist man dann doch etwas misgönnerisch irgendwie...^^
Wann hast du bei den Verlosung(en) (war ja nicht nur Buffed) mitgemacht?
Ich hatte das Glück, schon bei der ersten Runde (bevor sie nach ganz kurzer Zeit wieder down genommen wurden) überall mich registriert gehabt zu haben, deswegen sollte ich im Vorteil sein, da ja first come, first served galt.

Inzwischen denk ich aber wegen den "Key-Klauern".... wenn man zB mal auf Twitter schaut (ist natürlich kein Maß aller Dinge, aber ich finde Verhältnisse zeichnen sich überall in ähnlichem Maße ab), dann sieht man zB, dass dem deutschen Kanal (FF_XIV_DE) ganze *4 Leute* folgen, dem englischen der EXAKT dasselbe "tweetet" hingegen *~139*.

...

Ich finde das spricht für sich, und es gibt komischerweise wesentlich weniger Key-Verlosungen für den englischsprachigen Raum (sprich geht bei Weitem nicht in die 1000e wie die deutschen).
Und das finde ich dann wenn dann noch ungerechter, als wenn wirkliche Fans, die ebenfalls schon lange versuchen, in die Beta zu kommen, keine Möglichkeit bekommen.
Andere dafür aber per Zufall einen von SE bekommen haben, aber sich kaum für das Game interessieren (und womöglich nicht mal nen Tag lang spielen...)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also sollen sie ruhig auch die Chance bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (13. August 2010)

ich hab jetzt nicht alles oben gelesen,

Aber nochmal zu dem Level System 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit ich jetzt rausgelesen / gesehen habe ist es sod as du das Base Level hast, über das bekommste du "Skillpunkte" welche du in Stärke, beweglichkeit, etc. verteilen kannst (pro level 5). DAZU gibt es noch das Klassen level an sich, also jenachdem welche Waffe du trägst hast du ja ne andere Klasse / Skills...
Auf Deutsch: Du hast zu Release Theoretisch die chance dein Base Level zu steigern + 18 verschiedene Klassen auf das Maximum zu bringen (18 Klassen, da auch die Handwerker zu den Klassen zählen)

Wegen der "fehlenden" deutschen community, oder genrell fehlenden promo: ich habe damals von FFXI auch erst erfahren als das schon 2 Jahre lief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Mir macht es nichts eine kleine community zu haben, zumal man bedenken muss, das Spiele die Groß gehypet werden der größte Flopp werden (Siehe Aion, War, AoC,...) - Ein Großteil der community kommt mit den Konsoleros, wie schon damals bei FFXI, da eben viele die FF reihen nur auf der Playstation gespielt haben (ich werde mir auch erstma die PC Collectors Edition holen und dann 2011 die PS3 version, bis dahin wird mit Gamepad gespielt)

Ich mache mir zum erstenmal bei einem Spiel keine Sorgen um den erfolg, da bisher sehr wenig bekannt war, kaum Bilder vorhanden waren, die jetzt mit der teilweisen Entfernung der NDA endlich kommen...ich schätze jetzt wird so langsam die community ein wenig wachsen.

Viele wird auch das Quest System abschrecken (so was ich jetzt aus diesem Deutschen Let's play: FF14 - Verstoß gegen die NDA reihe auf Youtube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - gesehen habe) - es ist ein wenig, sagen wir, anders als in den bekannten großen MMO's, und orientiert sich eben stark an FFXI

Naja ich hoffe das ich entweder einen der Keys gewinnen werde (von den 5 Großen Seiten) oder über meinen FF13 Promo-Code rein komme, wenigstens habe ich schonmal das unbekannte Ingame Item des Promo codes sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also,
Warten, und da eh bald die "Open" Beta kommen wird, kann ich mich noch gedulden.
Ach und danke für den Install Link für FFXIV 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz,
Magexe

PS: Rechtschreibung und grammatik modus war aus, weilw egen so spät und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bennik (13. August 2010)

Hehe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, sehr cooler Post! Hat mich echt gefreut, das zu lesen und du könntest echt Recht haben!
(Hab dir übrigens eben auch auf deine PN geantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Witzig vorallem aber, dass du *genau* das ansprichst, was ich vor ner halben Stunde, als ich *das hier* auf ps3-talk.de gepostet hatte (Hab mir viel Mühe gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), danach mit nem sehr netten User per PN diskutiert habe!
Es war ungefähr genauso viel, wie mein Post xD

Aber kurz zusammengefasst kann man sagen:
In letzter Zeit habe ich genau die drei großen MMOs die du ansprichst (Aion, War, AoC) alle gezockt.
Besonders auf Aion hatte ich mich laaange Zeit und ENORM gefreut.
Aber alle sind letztlich eine sehr große Enttäuschung gewesen (ob es ausschließlich am Hype lag, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher, aber dein Satz mit der Community hat mir grad echt zu Denken gegeben, da genau Ragnarok auch ne eher kleinere Community hatte, zumindest im Vergleich zu "Blockbustern" wie einem aus dem Warhammer 40k Universum.).

Dadurch ist es nun so, dass ich wohl von meiner "Crew", die eigentlich alle bei den drei ebengenannten letzten MMOs dabei waren, der letzte bin, der noch "Lust" auf ein MMO hat nach diesen Enttäuschungen.
Bei Aion tut es mir übrigens besonders leid, da ich wirklich fast von Stunde 0 an mit dabei war und mitgefiebert hatte. Und nicht zuletzt, weil SO viel Potential in diesem Titel steckte... Das nur mal am Rande, damit vlt. etwas verständlicher wird, dass ich mit "Enttäuschung" wirklich nicht nur böse meckern will, sonder in dem Fall wirklich ernsthaft selbst mit"fühle". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, nunja das wars eigentlich auch von mir. ^^ Bin froh, dass ich deinen Post gelesen hab, das macht mir echt Hoffnung.
Ah genau, ich wollte nämlich noch sagen, dass ich (gerade) wegen Aion diesmal bewusst mich auch davon abgehalten habe, wieder zuviel zu "erwarten" von 14.
Aber ich muss zugeben, seit ca 1-2 Wochen kann ich nicht an viel anderes denken, besonders weil seitdem auch Semesterferien sind und in manch freier Minute einfach ein geiles MMO fehlt. =D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was FFXI angeht, musste ich übrigens beim Lesen in den englischen Foren in letzter Zeit immer wieder feststellen, dass ich dort eine Menge verpasst haben muss!
Es scheint ein ähnlich bombastisches und vorallem besonderes Game gewesen zu sein, wie Ragnarok Online.
Allerdings hatte ich nach kurzem Anspielen einfach wieder aufgehört, da ich wirklich viel zu wenig verstanden hatte.
Und das war auch vielleicht 3 Jahre her, d.h. selbst damals war XI schon ~5 Jahre alt, also mag auch ein wenig an der Grafik gelegen haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaub, ich bereu's!
Aber egal, ich glaube wirklich, dass XIV einiges (angepasst/verbessert) von XI Gelerntes übernehmen wird, da sie ja auch schon gesagt haben, dass sie die 11er gern in 14 begrüßen wollen.

Ich freue mich also auf eine (noch) sehr / eher gerne kleine Community, die dafür aber das größte Spiel erschaffen kann!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (13. August 2010)

Ich spiele zurzeit WoW (Schande über mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Aber ist irgendwie die puste raus und ich brauche was für den übergang bzw. ein Spiel was Wo evtl. ablösen kann (diese Free 2 plays machend as ned wirklich) - Aion hatte ich in China gespielt da gabs hier nichtmal ne closed Beta, und da wars lustiger...ich weis ned warum, aber wohl auch eher an der Community.

Ich hatte das 11er auch schon angespielt aber genau wie bei dir: Die grafik war mir ein wenig zu komisch...werde es mir aber die Tage nochma per 14-day Trial anschauen.

So long,

Magexe


----------



## Aestus (13. August 2010)

Gerade die kleinere Community & das "anderssein" als WoW find ich bei FFXIV -zumindest am Anfang - gar nicht schlimm ;-)

WoW hatte am Anfang auch eine recht kleine Community und war vor allem "anders" als die bisherigen Spiele, das hat meiner Meinung nach nicht nur einen gewissen Reiz ausgemacht sondern auch die Mitspieler zusammengeschweißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bei den 3 MMOs war das schlimme eh nur das zu oft auf "in WoW ist das aber ganz anders - baut das um!" Geschrei gehört wurde - die Firmen haben mit komplett anderen MMOs wie L2 oder Anarchy ja schon bewiesen das Sie gute, andere Spiele machen können.


----------



## Asayur (13. August 2010)

Ich will ja gerade das anders sein, darum warte ich ja auch auf FF XIV, alle anderen wollten sich diesem WoW Mainstream anschließen, was zur Folge hatte, dass ich bereits beim Leveln wieder ausgestiegen bin, weil ich mal was anderes
wollte und nicht das gleiche System in zig Varianten umgebaut ^^


----------



## Aestus (13. August 2010)

"Damals" war korean-style mainstream und WoW war die große Ausnahme irgendwie schon lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (13. August 2010)

Aestus schrieb:


> "Damals" war korean-style mainstream und WoW war die große Ausnahme irgendwie schon lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haste recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab gerade gelesen das die Verlosung bis zum 16. von Seiten Square Enix verlängert wurde, und die leute stück für stück eingeladen werden. Danach gibts keine Invites mehr, weil die danns chon alles für ihre "open" beta vorbereiten wollen.

Naja ein wenig warten...schade das es zurzeit keine 14 tage trial mehr für FFXI gibt, sonst würde ich das solange nochma anzocken, denn die Controler steuerung soll fast identisch zu FFXIV sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (13. August 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> haste recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab das schon auf der ersten seite angesprochen, aber mein beitrag wurde gekonnt ignoriert ^_^

auf den amerikanischen seiten mit key verlosungen stand sofort die nachricht dass bis zum 16. verlängert wird, von den ganzen deutschen seiten hört man leider nix. hatte deshalb bereits eine mail an die verschiedenen seiten geschrieben und bisher nur von onlinewelten und buffed eine antwort bekommen:



> Hallo,
> 
> sobald wir neue Informationen zum Gewinnspiel haben, werden wir diese zeitnah in den News bzw. in unserem Forum (http://www.buffed.de...0-betazugaenge/) auf buffed.de veröffentlichen.
> 
> Gruß,






> Hallo,
> 
> es gab eine Verschiebung der Beta-Key-Verlosung, die alle Gewinnspiele betraf, allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr und selbst wenn ich es wüsste, dürfte ich es vermutlich nicht kommunizieren.
> 
> ...



müssen wer eben abwarten....client hab ich bereits vorgeladen wenn ich denn ein key bekommen sollte. bei gamona sollen ja angeblich alle einen key bekommen welche bei der verlosung vor der ersten unterbrechung dabei waren, was auf mich zutrifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn es wirklich eine richtige "open" beta geben sollte gibt es eh kein grund sich große sorgen zu machen.....naja mal schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (13. August 2010)

jo, gekonnt ignoriert, hab den thread nur heut nacht gelesen und da is nunmal nicht alles kleben geblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich bina uch gerade am client runterladen...das dign is ja ma tierisch nervig O.o schwankt zwischen 50 und 100kb und hat nen upload von 180kb/s <.< , naja aber stören tuts eh nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (13. August 2010)

wieviele remote connections hast du?
bei mir ging anfangs auch nur sehr wenig beim download und upload war ständig quasi auf max und hat die ganze bandbreite in anspruch genommen bis ich dann die richtigen ports geöffnet habe. mach mal 55296 bis 55551 TCP/UDP auf. damit sollte es eigentlich ganz passabel laufen. 

zu beginn hatte ich 1% pro 30 min, nach der portöffnung war der client in 3 stunden auf der platte. da hat dann meine 5Mbit leitung begrenzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du solltest dann nach einiger zeit so bei 50-60 remote connections ankommen.
oder das hier probieren http://www.ffxivcore.com/topic/10505-for-all-those-with-slow-updating-speed/


----------



## Bennik (13. August 2010)

lol geil! glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist doch echt nen mehr als pasabler speed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GEIL! Hab grade auf Twitter gelesen, dass XIV so geile Aktionen auf der Gamescom hat...
Die verschenken(?) angeblich Mauspads UND USB Stick auf denen man seinen Charakter speichern kann, den man dort erstellen kann! =D
Eine geile Scheiße! =)
Ich werd nämlich da sein, eigentlich wollte ich nur mit nem Freund hin, weil ich schon immer mal auf die Gamescom wollte, und vorallem auch weil dort Guild Wars 2 zum erstem Mal anspielbar sein wird, und er sehr großer GW Fan war! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das sprengt dem Fass den Boden aus! Und das mein ich postitiv!! xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (13. August 2010)

ich hab leider keine remotes druf...nur die local dinger -.-

Naja ports muss ich glei ma schaun, wir haben hier einen Lancom sicherheits router und dazu habe ich aus Firmenteschnischen gründen gerade keinen Zugriff drauf (ich schau mal das ich da dran komme) wenn nicht nehme ich die torrents her, schonmal vielen dank dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: verdammt, unsere Techniker können mir das PW erst nächste woche geben, da die gerade nicht im hause sind -.- (scheisse wenn man die Firma und sowas zuhause hat unds nicht alles selbst macht) - Also müssen die torrents her halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT2: Erm, naja der Patcher wollte bei mir schon ne datei laden die erahnen lies das er gleich den client vom 10.08. zieht und nicht erst die 2, die auf der verlinkten seite sind


----------



## Zyo (13. August 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> ich hab leider keine remotes druf...nur die local dinger -.-
> 
> Naja ports muss ich glei ma schaun, wir haben hier einen Lancom sicherheits router und dazu habe ich aus Firmenteschnischen gründen gerade keinen Zugriff drauf (ich schau mal das ich da dran komme) wenn nicht nehme ich die torrents her, schonmal vielen dank dafür
> 
> ...


nur locals hatte ich auch....das liegt 100% an den ports.

bis gestern abend war 2010.08.04.2000 aktuell, jetzt gibt es 2010.08.13.2000 zum download 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das sin aber nur ein paar megabyte unterschied, kann man nachher easy aktualisieren

edit: je nach router könnte es natürlich sein dass es beim torrent ohne manuell geöffnete ports auch nur langsam vorwärt geht^^


----------



## Magexe (13. August 2010)

jo, hier mal nen bild von meinem utorrent, das untere is der offizielle torrent aus dem offiziellen Dateipfad, (und ja den kann man so öffnen ^^) und der obere der aus dem FFXIVcore forum ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich finde das erstaunlich...ich hab ne 50mbit leitung und der scheffelt da einfach mal fast 1mb/s Upload rein aber bei beiden zusammen nur 600kb down ^^ frechheit...und wenn ich den upload begrenze sinkt die DL geschwindigkeit...aber sehr interessant, das ich ohne port freigabe die torrent datei aus dem verzeichniss genommen habe und es wunderbarohne probleme "schnell" geht...zumindest schneller als mim launcher und die anderen torrents..

EDIT: also auf dem bild sieht man den krasen upload nicht, aber der ist zurzeit so krank hoch ^^

EDIT2: ich glaub ich geh kaputt, der offizielle lädt gerade mit 1,1mb/s runter und hoch xD - Also finde das echt sehr interessant zu sehen, wie das offizielle programm den download dermaßen verlangsamt und man nur die torrent datei mit utorrent öffnen muss (habe DHT aus, Local Peer Discovery aus, Peer Exchange aus) und der dann nach ner gewissen zeit so dermaßen loslegt.

Zu finden ist die datei übrigens hier: C:\Benutzer\(benutzername)\Eigene Dokumente\My Games\FINAL FANTASY XIV Beta Version\downloads\ffxiv-beta\d96437e6\metainfo zumindest bei der Win7 64bit version ^^, beim rest sollte das dann im Eigene Dateien ordner sein und dann My Games\FINAL FANTASY XIV Beta Version\downloads\ffxiv-beta\d96437e6\metainfo

bei mir heist die datei: H2010.08.10.2000 und hat 72kb


----------



## Bennik (13. August 2010)

Zyo schrieb:


> bis gestern abend war 2010.08.04.2000 aktuell, jetzt gibt es 2010.08.13.2000 zum download
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ah danke, dass dus sagst! ich glaub ich hab gestern oder sogar heute morgen noch paar mal gestartet, aber das letzte mal muss wohl genau davor gewesen sein ;D
thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (13. August 2010)

Wo wir eh gerade beim Thema sind...
Ist eigentlich irgendwer von euch in der Beta (und ja Mods, das darf man jetzt sagen...könntet also den Thread wieder aufmachen) und kann evtl. screens vom Crafting system posten (auf deutsch) weil ich einfach gerade keine große lust habe mich durch die englischen crafting erklärungen zu wühlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade das die 11er test version zurzeit nicht verfügbar ist =/ also mit was anderem über wasser halten ^^


----------



## Zyo (13. August 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Also finde das echt sehr interessant zu sehen, wie das offizielle programm den download dermaßen verlangsamt und man nur die torrent datei mit utorrent öffnen muss (habe DHT aus, Local Peer Discovery aus, Peer Exchange aus) und der dann nach ner gewissen zeit so dermaßen loslegt.


naja utorrent ist recht bekannt.....je nach router und mit aktiviertem UPnP wird vielleicht utorrent durchgelassen und der downloader weil noch unbekannt nicht. kenn mich mit der funktionsweise dieser funktionen jetzt auch nicht so gut aus aber es wäre zumindest eine halbwegs plausible erklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (13. August 2010)

bah, square enix ist unfair...

Hab ne mail im postfach und dann: Besuche uns auf der Gamescom -.- FU ^^


----------



## Zyo (13. August 2010)

ich hab auch ne mail von SE bekommen......ein update zum datenschutz <_<

hier ist übrigens der changelog zum patch
http://www.ffxivcore.com/topic/10564-beta-version-update-aug-13-2010/


----------



## Bennik (14. August 2010)

ja, es ist echt komisch. da machen die die verlosung bis mittwoch nacht und jetzt gibts immer noch keine keys...

also könnte echt was dran sein an "bis montag". und dass damit doch nicht (nur) gemeint war, dass dort die möglichkeit endet, sich für die beta einzuschreiben.


----------



## Zyo (14. August 2010)

wie gesagt, die amerikanischen verlosungen haben alle auf eine verzögerung bis zun 16. hingewiesen, nur fileplanet macht ne ausnahme da bekommt man als subscriber (7$) den key sofort nach dem anfordern, aber die sind immer innerhalb von kurzer zeit vergriffen und dann muss man bis zum nächsten tag warten bis die nächste welle von ihnen kommt. aber das sind auch wieder NA only keys und ich sehe eigentlich auch nicht ein dass ich für eine beta zahlen sollte.

warum auf den deutschen seiten garnix steht ist mir schleierhaft, kann mir kaum vorstellen dass SE den beitreibern nichts erzählt hat.


----------



## Magexe (14. August 2010)

Das ist einfach die Unfähigkeit der deutschen MMO seiten...die berichten lieber (wie buffed) direkt aus der Beta und sagen kein Ton...aber selbst scho nen key haben -.-

Finde das ein wenig doof, aber was solls, ich warte eh schon auf die open beta, da ich eh denke das ich keinen key gewonnen habe ^^


----------



## sphero (14. August 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Das ist einfach die Unfähigkeit der deutschen MMO seiten...die berichten lieber (wie buffed) direkt aus der Beta und sagen kein Ton...aber selbst scho nen key haben -.-
> 
> Finde das ein wenig doof, aber was solls, ich warte eh schon auf die open beta, da ich eh denke das ich keinen key gewonnen habe ^^


Diese Keys sind die open beta ... more or less

Insgesamt wurden in Deutschland 10000 keys verlost (ca.) - das übertrag mal auf weltweit...also das ist quasi eine open beta dann. Die NDA ist auch gefallen, was klar war bei so vielen Keys...ziemlich lächerlich dann eine NDA aufrecht erhalten zu wollen, aber wäre auch typisch SE gewesen.

Vor Montag erwarte ich eigentlich keine Keys - Asien immer zuerst, dann NA (North America) und zum Schluss Europa - so war es immer bei SE und so wird es immer sein.


----------



## Aestus (14. August 2010)

Was Ihr bloß habt ^^ Wenn die Verlängerung nicht bekanntgegeben wird gibts immerhin nicht noch mehr Mitbewerber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei ichs langsam auch bisschen doof finde da ich in ca. 5 Wochen loslegen will & davor schon wissen sollte wie das Spiel so grob läuft...

Etwas Off-Topic am Rande: Aus Erfahrungberichten von "Bekannten" mit Spiele-/Softwareherstellern kann ich das " SE hat denen bestimmt bescheid gesagt ich weis das ganz sicher !!1einself" *überhaupt nicht *nachvollziehen ....
Ganz im Gegenteil kann mir durchaus vorstellen das ne Promo gestartet wird und danach ewig lange das Verteilen net in die Gänge kommt - fällt letztendlich ja nicht auf den Hersteller zurück da er die Aktion nicht über seine Seite gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bennik (14. August 2010)

Ja ich finds auch unverschämt, aber ich vermute inzwischen stark, dass die Seite gar nicht wirklich Keys hatten, sondern einfach nur die Anmeldungen gesammelt haben und diese dann an Square-Enix weitergeleitet haben. (Wie bei einigen sogar dabei stand)
Dadurch wird die Vergabe wohl ganz SE überlassen und ich denke dadurch sollte zB vlt. verhindert werden, dass einige Personen mehrere Keys bekommen.
Oder dadurch sollen wir einfach nur mehr mit Warten gequält werden -.-

 ;D


----------



## Magexe (14. August 2010)

Naja, was macht ihr in der zeit bsi FFXIV raus kommt? oder ihr nen Beta Invite bekommt? 

CSS wird langweilig, wow ist es schon seit ICC und FFXI hat keine trial zurzeit <.<


----------



## Aestus (14. August 2010)

Hab mir für die Zeit FFXIII geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habs zwar heut erst angefangen aber das Kampfsystem scheint mir jetzt schon ziemlich brain-afk zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (14. August 2010)

Also mir hat ehrlich FF13 jetzt nicht so getaugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich brauch mal nen Klassen loses MMO...was gescheit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Da muss wohl mal NEO Online her halten xD


----------



## Magexe (16. August 2010)

Doppelpost Inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.ffxivcore...-is-now-closed/

Die haben scho die Keys bekommen und verschicken die nach und nach an ihre member, ma schaun was die deutschen seiten wissen...wohl nix ^^

EDIT: http://entry.ffxiv.com/eu/index.html und das offizielle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aestus (16. August 2010)

Wenn die in Wellen ausgegeben werden dann kanns u.U. noch dauern oder? 
Jetzt bin ich aber auch mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und danke für die Infos !!!


----------



## Magexe (16. August 2010)

ich schätze mal heute und morgen gehen die keys raus...
was mich nur wundert: ffxivcore hat die keys bekommen und die verteilen die, auf buffed hies es das wir ne mail von SE bekommen...

ZAM meinte gestern nacht noch, das er hier Info postet, sobald was neues kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aestus (16. August 2010)

Vielleicht wird das je nach Land unterschiedlich gehandhabt ... Blöd wärs schon :-/


----------



## Magexe (16. August 2010)

jo, wäre echt blöd =/


----------



## sphero (16. August 2010)

Natürlich wird das unterschiedlich gehandhabt ....Es ist Square Enix!

Also, ich spiele ja schon ne weile die beta und die server werden grade voll, ich meine richtig voll. Aber meist Japaner Oo - zur Zeit herrscht eine wahre Flut an Japanern. 
Nun gehen also die ersten Keys für Nodamerika heraus - die sind immer als zweites dran.
Wann wir dran sind? Möglicherweise garnicht mehr - oder aber ihr bekommt noch die Chance 2-3 Tage vor ende der Beta zum testen. Kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen dass es mehr sein wird.
Ich weiss nicht, hatte ich das hier noch nicht geschrieben, dass Europa bei SE immer als letztes oder garnicht beachtet wird?

Die Server laggen btw. fürchterlich zur Zeit. Es ist kein Spass...

> beta blog: www.nachtwandler.eu


----------



## Magexe (16. August 2010)

Naja trotzdem sollte dann sowas wie von Buffed und PCGames garnicht stattfinden, denn buffedn und PC games hatten zusammen angeblich 7k Beta keys zu verschenken und es tut sich garnichts.


----------



## Aestus (16. August 2010)

Hatte vorhin ja schon geschrieben -> woher sollen die das wissen? 
Ist nicht so als würden die Hersteller (ganz allgemein) immer durchsichtig agieren und alle Fakten vorher auf den Tisch legen vor solchen Aktionen (Kommt mir so vor als würden das einige meinen ;o)

Die bekommen *eventuell *(muss ja net so sein) nur gesagt "Hey X Keys könnt Ihr verlosen" und demnächst "Hey unsre Server verkraften das noch gar ned - tut uns echt Leid für eure Leser" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei ich das echt net hoffen will - möchte das Spiel u.a. unbedingt sehen *bevor* ich Geld für die CE raushau ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sphero (16. August 2010)

Aestus schrieb:


> Hatte vorhin ja schon geschrieben -> woher sollen die das wissen?
> Ist nicht so als würden die Hersteller (ganz allgemein) immer durchsichtig agieren und alle Fakten vorher auf den Tisch legen vor solchen Aktionen (Kommt mir so vor als würden das einige meinen ;o)
> 
> Die bekommen *eventuell *(muss ja net so sein) nur gesagt "Hey X Keys könnt Ihr verlosen" und demnächst "Hey unsre Server verkraften das noch gar ned - tut uns echt Leid für eure Leser"
> ...



Wie bei beiden Gewinnspielen ja zu lesen war bzw. ist - werden die Keys von SE direkt versendet, da hat buffed dann nichts mehr mit zu tun.

Also ich kann dir versichern dass das Spiel ansich, für alle die bereits FFXI gespielt haben, ganz sicher sehr gut wird. Es sieht alles bereits ziemlich fertig aus - ist halt nur vieles noch gesperrt und für die Beta nicht implementiert. 
Als Neuling in sachen Final Fantasy Online, kann ich verstehen dass man unbedingt testen möchte und würde das auch auf jeden Fall vor dem Kauf vorschlagen. Denn es ist nunmal keine MMO Einheitskost, schon eher sehr speziell und vor allem nicht unbedingt so einsteigerfreundlich wie es z.b. WoW ist oder Aion. Final Fantasy XIV wird sich auch durch ein aufwendiges und kompliziertes Craftingsystem auszeichnen, wobei ich das derzeit noch ein bisschen zu aufwendig empfinde, ebenso siehts beim Bergbau, dem Angeln und bei der Kräutersuche aus. Man muss schon SEHR viel Zeit mitbringen, möchte man FFXIV ernsthaft spielen.

Positiv fällt hingegen auf, dass das leveln ansich nun scheinbar schneller geht und auch Solo machbar ist, allerdings gibts die guten Belohnungen erst im Gruppenspiel - also man sollte schon versuchen alles als Gruppe zu machen, da dies wesentliche Vorteile bringt.

Die Probleme mit dem Server bekommen sie in den Griff, das war in der Vergangenheit auch schon immer so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (16. August 2010)

Ausserdem kommt ja die Open Beta (laute beta reg seite)

Und ich habe selbst nie FFXI gespielt, aber ich weis schon aus einem video (auf youtube) das es eine sache für sich ist.
Aber genau das macht es aus...alle F2P sucken einfach (ausser N.E.O. Online, das ist echt gelungen mit dem klassen losen System) - WoW ist nach 5 Jahren ausgelutscht und EvE ist mir dann doch ZU viel zeit die ich investieren muss um bei einer guten Corp mit zu halten.
Deswegen setze ich große Hoffnung in FFXIV, ich finde es nur schade, das man nicht wie in FFXI die weiteren Klassen freischalten muss, sondern gleich alle an die Hand bekommt =/
Aber alles in allem finde ich auch es auch gut das man die Hauptquests wie eine Story spielt, das macht das ganze dann nochmal interessanter.

Das mit dem schneller Leveln ist denke ich eher eine Taktik um in der CB jetzt die letzten leute (wie wir es hoffentlich auch sind) auf das Level der anderen zu bringen, damit der Server dann nochmal mehr getestet werden kann und man mehr gruppen findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, freudiges warten ist nun erstmal angesagt...

Grüße,

Magexe


----------



## Bennik (16. August 2010)

danke auch von mir erstmal generell für die guten infos. ist schwer, auf dem aktuellsten stand zu bleiben (wenn man nicht gerade selbst in der beta ist ;D) deshalb -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





sphero schrieb:


> Natürlich wird das unterschiedlich gehandhabt ....Es ist Square Enix! [...]
> Wann wir dran sind? Möglicherweise garnicht mehr - oder aber ihr bekommt noch die Chance 2-3 Tage vor ende der Beta zum testen. Kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen dass es mehr sein wird.
> Ich weiss nicht, hatte ich das hier noch nicht geschrieben, dass Europa bei SE immer als letztes oder garnicht beachtet wird?
> 
> ...



Joa, sowas trübt dann ja die Vorfreude wohl noch mehr. Ich mein, ich würd sicherlich immernoch Freudensprünge machen, wenn ich nun endlich meinen Key im Postfach sehen würde. Aber vorm Wochenende wären die noch wesentlich höher gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber naja, ich brauch ja gar nichts sagen, schließlich bin ich ja am Donnerstag eh auf der GamesCom, und angeblich bekommt da jeder nen Key... nur ist wirklich dann die Frage wie lang die Beta noch geht.
Naja.

*>* Das meiste weiß man ja aber eigentlich jetzt eh schon und alles was Beta dabei stehen hat, wird ja sowieso gelöscht von daher gehts eigentlich eh erst am 22. sept los und dort dann für jeden (der "will" / CE bestellt).

Btw: Schöner, aktueller Blog! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kannt ich noch nicht ;D



Magexe schrieb:


> ich finde es nur schade, das man nicht wie in FFXI die weiteren Klassen freischalten muss, sondern gleich alle an die Hand bekommt =/



Es ist ja nicht mal Release. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie war es denn bei XI bei Release? Gab es dort schon gleich Klassen, die man erst bekommt, wenn man eine andere auf X hat?
Es sollen ja noch einige nach Veröffentlichung nachgereicht werden. Ich bin guter Dinge, dass dort dann was davon dabei sein könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Waren die eigentlich grundsätzlich irgendwo überlegen oder stärker? Oder war es "einfach nur so" so, dass man die Klassen erst frei spielen musste?
LG


----------



## Magexe (16. August 2010)

Ich hab selbst kein XI gespielt, deswegen kann ich dir zu den klassen nix sagen =/

Ich hab das mit der Gamescom so verstanden das du deine e-mail angibst und die dort dann die keys verlosen und dir zuschicken O.o naja lass dich überraschen, btw. kann man dich überreden meine e-mail auch an zu geben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wäre cool) 

Naja, derweil lache ich mich beid en commis der Amis schlapp von ffxiv core 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bennik (16. August 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Ich hab das mit der Gamescom so verstanden das du deine e-mail angibst und die dort dann die keys verlosen



NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN! NICHT NOCH EINE VERLOSUNG! =O Das wäre der größte Alptraum den ich jemals gehabt habe! Und der dann auch noch real ist! =O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja klar das könnt ich gerne machen, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass die logischerweise pro Person nur eine eMail entgegen nehmen! ^^
Da aber mein Kumpel noch mit mir dahin geht, und er sich eh nicht für XIV interessiert, könnt ich noch eine Mail weitergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber nochmal ne Frage an sphero: Ähm mir ist gerade mal so "aufgefallen", dass du entweder gar nicht in der europäischen Beta spielst, oder Japan seit neustem in Europa liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... Omg =O! Oder, dass ALLE drei Kontinente JAP, NA & EU auf EINEM Server(pool?) spielen??!!

Das wär krass.


----------



## 7thSon (16. August 2010)

Bennik schrieb:


> Aber nochmal ne Frage an sphero: Ähm mir ist gerade mal so "aufgefallen", dass du entweder gar nicht in der europäischen Beta spielst, oder Japan seit neustem in Europa liegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ohiyo!

Bin zwar nicht Sphero, aber die Frage ist relativ einfach zu beantworten:
Alle Kontinente zusammen, ja. Es gibt zwar ein paar unterschiedliche Server, aber dort haben alle - Weltweit - zugriff, ja. Somit kannst Du mit deinen Freunden aus USA, Japan, oder wo auch immer gemeinsam die Welt erkunden und gerade das macht einen großen Teil des Charmes aus. Die Community rund um FFXI und hoffentlich auch FFXIV ist mMn eine der besten und hilfbereitesten überhaupt.


bye


----------



## Magexe (16. August 2010)

Und nochma wegen dem Server zeuch...
Spätestens wenn die Servernamen bekannt sind gruppieren sich die einzelnen Sprach gruppen im offi forum...wobei ich sagen muss das es mir egal ist, das ja FFXIV das auto übersetzungstool hat, sprich der übersetzt dir geschriebenes und was du schreibst (soweit ich das den patchnotes entnehmen kann ^^)

EDIT: @Bennik hast ne PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (17. August 2010)

_"Just received word from Square Enix, and as the messenger at SE said to me, I hate to be the bearer of bad news - beta codes have been further delayed. It seems the dev team wants to review a few server related issues before giving out more codes. They will have a meeting some time later today and we should hear more by tomorrow. Sorry guys... we've got our winners picked, just waiting to assign codes."
_http://www.eorzeapedia.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5159&p=208216#p208216_
_(ganiman ist admin und zuständiger für die betaverlosung auf eorzeapedia)_


_naaaaaaaaaa wer hat's kommen sehen?_
_


----------



## Magexe (17. August 2010)

das is son beschiss...
Naja egal...die japaner ham ihre codes bekommen und wir ham ma wieder das nachsehen...naja schade eig.


----------



## Bennik (17. August 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort und den echt schönen Beitrag 7thSon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wird es so sein, dass sogar nicht wie in allen anderen MMOs bei den Servern noch dahinter in Klammern [DE] oder [EN] oder [JAP] steht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist ja eigentlich echt cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur wenn dann doch der Großteil deutschsprachiger Spieler auf Server X spielt, wäre es wiederum ärgerlich, nicht auch dabei zu sein.
Aber grundsätzlich echt cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das mit der hilfsbereiten Community finde ich echt schön!
Gerade bei den neueren MMOs merkt man ja doch immer wieder, wie Tendenz Richtung "Ich" geht. Sei es nun die meisten Dungeons gecleart, 80er zu haben & den höchsten PvP Rang zu erreichen/behalten (WoW) oder gleichzeitig die meisten zu ganken, ohne selbst gegankt zu werden (Welcome to Aion).

Dabei könnte es doch nicht nur am freundlichsten für die anderen, sondern sogar am spaßigsten für einen selbst und am schönsten sein, einfach mal bei der ein oder anderen Levequest, oder später vielleicht NM's (oder wie sie jetzt wohl heißen werden Behest Monsters) zu helfen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die ein oder andere Job/Base XP wird dabei auch noch herausspringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freu mich immer mehr auf die Community (und natürlich das Spiel) und setze meine Hoffnungen bezüglich eines Keys nun vollkommen auf die GamesCom als allerletzte Chance.

Ansonsten halt warten bis OB =/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sphero (17. August 2010)

@Klassensystem in FFXI

Da war es so dass man zuerst bis Level 18 eine der Stadnard Klassen Spielen musste - Krieger, Mönch, White Mage, Red Mage, Black Mage oder Dieb. Danach konnt man einen "Subjob" wählen (nach Quest) - ebenfalls eine der Standard Klassen....aber das ist ja uninteressant.
Jedenfalls ab Level 30 konnte man dann sogenannte Job Flag Quests absolvieren um die Advanced Jobs frei zu schalten, bis dahin gab es nur die Standard Klassen. Weitere Advanced Jobs kamen mit den Addons dann später noch dazu (Dancer, Puppetmaster usw.)

In FFXIV wird es ja an die Mainhandwaffe gebunden sein - also wessen Waffe ich nehme, dessen Rolle ich übernehme. Dabei muss man halt jede Waffe extra als Job leveln - ich nehme auch an dass es im späteren Verlauf weitere Waffengattungen geben wird (ergo auch andere Jobs). FFXI hatte ja ein umpfangreiches Arsenal an Waffen, es wäre schade würde man keine Großschwerter mehr sehen oder keine Sensen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...bisher habe ich auch noch keinerlei "echte" Stäbe gesehen, nur Zweige ^^ ..aber ist ja auch noch beta und das eine oder andere Addon wirds sicher auch wieder geben.
Klar wird es keine 1:1 FFXI kopie werden, wohl auch nicht was die Berufe/Klassen angeht - genau genommen ist bislang nur das Aussehen der Chars aus FFXI übernommen, mehr nicht.

Achso wegen der Server:
Final Fantasy online ist immer International - es gab in FFXI zwar "inoffiziell" sowas wie einen Deutschen Server (Odin), aber ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht dass man am Ende ohnehin nur mit englisch erfolgreich spielen kann. Also wer des englischen nicht mächtig ist wird das Spiel zwar spielen können aber ist doch ein gutes Stück weit eingeschränkt was die Kommunikation angeht. Wie hier schon 7thSon schrieb - die Final Fantasy Community ist mit das beste am Spiel. Absolut kein Vergleich zu dem was in WoW rumlungert... 
Ich gehe stark davon aus dass sich daran nichts ändern wird. Allerdings befürchte ich auch ein bisschen eine zwei Klassen Gesellschaft - Alt FFXI'er & Neu FFXIV'er - bin mal gespannt wie das aufgeht später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nochmal wegen der Beta Keys; JP hat, NA hat zum grossen Teil, nur wir haben noch nicht... darauf darf sich jeder selbst was zusammenreimen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..ich kenns einfach nicht anders.


----------



## Aestus (17. August 2010)

Jop, danke für die Infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um das "aufwendige" Crafting mache ich mir weniger Sorgen, als Lineage 2 (Eine Crafter Klasse die nahezu "nur" Craften konnte) & EQ2 Veteran ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der beta geht es mir eher um die Steuerung & das UI
-> das lahme rumgeklicke ( = Zeit bis etwas passiert wenn man einen Skill aktiviert) & das grottenschlechte UI in EQ2 haben mir z.B. das Spiel trotz guter Community und schöner Quests ganz schön madig gemacht ;o)
Ich will ja beim spielen nicht gerade einschlafen sondern auch etwas gefordert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob ich beim Leveln besser Solo oder in der Gruppe vorankomme, mir mein Equipment craften oder raiden muss sind für mich Nebensächlichkeiten solange Community, Gameplay und Steuerung (in der Reihenfolge) stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (18. August 2010)

omg, ich sehe grad auf meinem handy dass ich ne mail von gamestar bekommen habe mit dem betreff "Betatest:..."

ich klick natürlich voller vorfreude drauf und dann steht da:

_"Danke, dass Sie bei der Herr-der-Ringe-Online-Betakey-Verlosung teilgenommen haben! Wir können Ihnen mitteilen, dass Sie einen der begehrten Keys gewonnen haben."_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. August 2010)

Aber HdRO ist doch auch schön... *hüstel*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (18. August 2010)

HdRO hat mich eigentlich nie so viel gereizt dass ich mein aktuelles MMOG dafür aufgegeben hätte, und für 2 oder 3 zahlen wollt ich auch net. mit der f2p version hat es mich wieder etwas mehr interessiert, nach der ankündigung der teils krassen einschränkungen wird es dann aber wohl doch nix. wenn man länger zocken will und das spiel in seiner kompletten fülle erleben will muss man abo zahlen. und die beta ist sowieso fast am ende, anfang september geht das spiel online. der key interessiert mich somit nicht mehr wirklich. 

ein FFXIV key müsste ich auch sicher haben wenn das versprechen von gamona weiterhin gilt, nur müsste SE entlich mal die keys rausrücken :/


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. August 2010)

Sieh' es mal so - ab Anfang September startet die offene Beta und dann ist auch schon Release. In der Closed Beta gibt's nur Bruchstücke des Spiels zu bewundern und die funktionieren eher mittelprächtig.


----------



## Zyo (18. August 2010)

jo schon klar, closed beta halt, die ist ja auch net zum gratiszocken gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


finde es nur schade dass nun auf der gamescom wieder jeder keys in die hand gedrückt bekommt und die leute welche seit dem ersten tag auf der offiziellen seite angemeldet sind oder bei den großen verlosungen teilgenommen haben weiterhin ohne infos weiterwarten müssen. denke halt das hätte man seitens SE deutlich besser organisieren können. 

ich habe kein problem damit nicht zu gewinnen, besonders so kurz vor der open beta. aber ohne infos ewig zu warten und nicht zu wissen wie es denn nun ist.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. August 2010)

Ja, das ist scheiße gelaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei ich völlig platt war, dass SE überhaupt 'ne Beta gestartet hat. Ist bei denen ja eher ungewöhnlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (18. August 2010)

ungewöhnlich nicht unbedingt, FFXI und Fantasy Earth: Zero hatten betas, ansonsten haben sie ja nur singleplayer games mit normalem multiplayermodus, und da sind beta tests eher unüblich. es war jedoch lange unklar ob es eine open beta geben wird, tanaka hat sich da auch mal skeptisch gegenüber geäußert. die plötzliche ankündigung vor kurzem kam da eher etwas unerwartet.

naja mal abwarten wie es jetzt weiter geht. will endlich von WoW entgültig weg, zocke da seit langem nur noch wegen meiner gilde. die hat aber vor ein paar tagen nach 5 jahren nun den 25er (bzw. früher 40er) raidbetrieb eingestellt. nur noch 10er in zukunft. WM + Sommerloch XXL und die kommende cataclysm änderungen sind schuld :/


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. August 2010)

FFXI hatte ne Beta? Wow, die habe ich voll verpennt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe allerdings seinerzeit extra die japanische Fassung bestellt, weil der US-Release Monate später kam. Das war ein Akt, ein MMO in japanischer Sprache zu spielen, einen Account zu erstellen... alter Schwede! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin vor allem deshalb scharf auf FFXIV, weil es angeblich irre solofreundlich werden soll und das finde ich prima. Ich spiele auch gerne mal in Gruppen, aber ich möchte nicht ständig von ihnen abhängig sein und in FFXI ist man halt grundsätzlich zu jeder Zeit auf seine Mitspieler angewiesen.


----------



## Zyo (18. August 2010)

ja, kann sein dass der aber nur für japan galt. die xbox live version hatte soweit ich weiss auch ne beta.


----------



## Magexe (19. August 2010)

auf ffxivcore sind paar fragen und antworten von gestern GC...

Da steht dabei, das mand as spiel solo machen will aber auf die Gildenfreibriefe bleibt weiterhin 48 stunden, weil man gruppen bilden SOLL denn wenn du dies machst kannst du dann halt (ich glaube 5mal) die Gildenfreibriefe öfter machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Find' ich affig. Einerseits wird immer wieder betont, dass alles solofreundlicher werden soll, andererseits gibt's für Solisten alle 2 Tage nur 8 Quests. Natürlich könnte man theoretisch auch wahllos Mobs für Erfahrungspunkte und Beute umnieten, aber die kloppen einen schon mal einfach so mit 2-3 Treffern aus den Socken. Ich habe bisher keine Möglichkeit gefunden, die Stärke eines Gegners abzuschätzen, bevor man ihn angreift. Was ist aus dem Inspect-Befehl von FFXI geworden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber habt Ihr mal die Screenshots der beiden anderen Startgebiete gesehen? Geiiiiiil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sphero (19. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Find' ich affig. Einerseits wird immer wieder betont, dass alles solofreundlicher werden soll, andererseits gibt's für Solisten alle 2 Tage nur 8 Quests. Natürlich könnte man theoretisch auch wahllos Mobs für Erfahrungspunkte und Beute umnieten, aber die kloppen einen schon mal einfach so mit 2-3 Treffern aus den Socken. Ich habe bisher keine Möglichkeit gefunden, die Stärke eines Gegners abzuschätzen, bevor man ihn angreift. Was ist aus dem Inspect-Befehl von FFXI geworden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was nutzen die schönsten Gegenden, die tollsten Chardesigns und die beste Musik wenn das Spiel am ende doch scheisse wird... 
Nun so weit will ich zwar nicht gehen, aber das Interview ist mMn ein dickes "fuck off" an die Comunity. Nichts, aber auch garnichts, nicht mal das geringste wurde umgesetzt, was die Community so vehemment fordert - teilweise seit Jahren. SE ist dermassen verbohrt und rückständig dass es nur so kracht. Allein schon die Tatsache einen Menschen nach Deutschland zu schicken auf eine Internationale Messe der nicht mal Englisch beherrscht - sowas gehört heutzutage in wirklich jedes Jobprofil, zumindest in solchen Positionen.

Dann zum Spiel selbst; Kein Auktionshaus anfangs... da bleibt einem die Spucke weg, oder? Es soll ein Next Gen MMO sein und es startet ohne AH? Das ist wie tiefstes MMO Mittelalter... Und dann sieht man auf amerikanischen Seiten Kommentare dazu (unzweifelhaft von SE Mitarbeitern lanciert) dass es doch toll ist, dass es was von RL hat da man dort ja auch nicht alles an einer Wand bekäme.
Darauf kann ich nur erwidern, dass ich im RL ein Internet habe und ein Branchenbuch, sowie Supermärkte - ich kann zumindest SUCHEN und FINDEN. Das ist in FFXIV also Anfangs nicht möglich - geile Innovation, oder?
Dass es anfangs noch kein Endgame gibt ist nicht unbedingt auf den ersten Blick schlimm angesichts der Tatsache dass die Freibriefe weiterhin 2 Tage abklingzeit haben. Denn, so hat sich SE ausgedacht, bei der Rate erreicht keiner das Endgame innerhalb des nächsten Jahres und wir können in Ruhe weiterarbeiten...wieder eine extrem einfallsreiche Innovation, schon fast reif für den GAMES-NOBELL-PREIS. *ggrrrr*

Das sind aber noch nicht die dicksten Klöpse die die zukünftigen Abenteurer zu schlucken haben. Denn die Performance der Server ist unter aller Sau (gelinde gesagt). Ein Inventar voll mit irgendwelchem Müll zu leeren bei einem der Händler dauert geschlagene 20-30 min. weil das UI und die NPCs so langsam reagieren. Kein Wort dazu seitens SE (i smell another Innovation >_>)
Die Mob KI ist gelinde gesagt ein Witz. Mobs rasen durch die Gegend, drehen sich nicht um, oder stehen einfach nur dumm rum während man gegen sie "kämpft" - ein next Gen MMO sollte da mehr drauf haben... sogar FFXI hatte diesbezüglich mehr drauf.

Insgesamt muss man sich fragen wie es SE schafft so viel zu verbocken, was noch in FFXI als alltäglich galt? Wie kommt es dass es jetzt wieder genau die gleichen und darüber hinaus noch schlimmere, nie gekannte, Probleme gibt (die garnicht hätten sein müssen)? Ich weiss es nicht...wahrscheinlich weiss es niemand, nicht mal SE - denn die führen Ihr Machwerk auch noch stolz genau so auf der Gamescom vor - einen Monat vor Release, das ist schon so ein bisschen der Gipfel der Arroganz...

Es ist, denke ich, schon jetzt klar dass die meisten NACH der gamescom wohl keinen Gedanken mehr an FFXIV verschwenden werden - ausser die hardcore FF (online) Spieler wozu ich mich selbst ja auch zähle nach 5 Jahren FFXI... ich werde so oder so einsteigen und miterleben dürfen wie es so läuft, ob es überhaupt läuft. Meinen Beta Zugang brauche ich jedenfalls nicht mehr, da war rein garnichts drin was mich dazu bewogen hätte einmal länger ingame zu verweilen - ausser langeweile, Abstürze und konfusion angesichts des neuen Crafting, Angel, Sammel und Bergbau Systems.

Ne ne ne.... ich dachte nach der beta würde alles besser, aber wie es nun ausschaut ja wohl eher nicht.
Auch wenn es nun so aussieht als liesse ich kein gutes Haar an FFXIV... dem ist nicht so. Es gibt auch ganz sicher Dinge die toll werden bzw. hoffe ich das - z.B. die Questreihen. Da kann man nur hoffen dass davon ausreichend da ist. Ich hoffe ausserdem dass sich beim crafting noch was tun wird, denn so wie es ist machts absolut keinen Spass und noch viel weniger Sinn überhaupt etwas zu craften weil man A.) ewig dazu braucht, B.) oft seine Mats verliert C.) das Sytsem total konfus und "random" ist und schliesslich D.) das gecraftete anschliessend nicht via AH verkaufen kann um die Verluste zu minimieren oder gar etwas zu verdienen. Man kann auch nicht mal eben zum AH um Material nachzukaufen - auch das muss man entweder selber farmen oder hunterte Spieler checken, ob irgendwer das gesuchte im bazaar hat - Das gepaart mit der anzunehmenden Serverperformance wird einem den letzten Nerv rauben...

Um auf den inspect befehl zurück zu kommen:
Solo machbar sind nur Mobs mit blauem DOT - der grüne DOT ist schonmal irreführend und führt zu beschleunigtem ableben, obwohl der mob decent challenge wäre...
Es gibt dann noch Orange und Rot, aber das erklärt sich ja dann von alleine. Fakt ist, dass ich manche grüne DOTs umhauen kann (Dodos z.b.) aber an Riesenkrabben die ebenfalls grün sind binnen Sekunden verrecke. Ich glaube da muss noch arg justiert werden.


----------



## Zyo (19. August 2010)

Ich sehe das noch nicht ganz so schwarz.  Zu dem lag und den Server/Performance Problemen haben sie sich geäußert. Das marktsystem kann, gut umgesetzt, garnicht mal so schlecht sein. Vor allem werden so die preise nicht durch rmt bestimmt. He den guildleves würde ich auch noch etwas abwarten. Kann ja sein dass es nachher deutlich mehr als nur 8 sind. Über den langen CD bin ich auch nicht wirklich erfreut, lasse mich nur ungern in etwas reinzwingen, dass man den Fokus auf das gruppenspiel legen möchte kann ich ihnen aber nicht verübeln. Das lvln bei den aktuellen mmogs mutiert ja immer mehr zu einem singelplayergame...

War kein langer ffxi Spieler, werde es mir aber trotzdem mal anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du dein betaaccount net brauchst kannst du ihn mir ja ausleihen ^_^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis mit den Dots, das wusste ich gar nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gebe zu, dass ich auch etwas platt war, wiesehr sich FF14 in vielerlei Hinsicht nach Steinzeit anfühlt, angefangen beim UI und der blöden Steuerung - Konsolen-Kompatibilität hin oder her. Es wird ständig darauf rumgeritten, dass man sich gaaanz stark an WoW, AoC und WAR orientiert haben will, um in Hinsicht auf Benutzerfreundlichkeit und Spielbarkeit für Solisten deutliche Verbesserungen seit FFXI zu bekommen. Davon merkt man bisher nur leider nicht viel.

Ich bleibe trotzdem erstmal zurückhaltend mit irgendwelchen Urteilen - trotz allem ist alles noch in der Beta und die Communities vieler MMOs haben schon so manche dämliche Spielmechanik verbessert oder abgeschafft, die von Entwicklerseite als absolut felsenfest galten. Trotzdem riecht mir das wieder mal nach einem Spiel, das vor allem in Asien und bei Konsoleros gut ankommen wird.

Eine ganz andere Sache, die mich persönlich etwas stört, sind die internationalen Server - auf jedem Spieleserver trifft man User, die rund um den Erdball verteilt sind. Natürlich kann man sich mit dem interaktiven Wörterbuch verständigen und halbwegs problemlos Gruppen bilden und Quests lösen, aber Freundschaften bilden sich so nicht. In anderen MMOs denke ich gerne an Spieler zurück, die ich dort kennenlernte und mit denen ich diverse Abenteuer durchgestanden habe. In FF14 quält man sich mit einem japanischen Mitspieler umständlich durchs Wörterbuch und ist irgendwie froh, wenn die Gruppe sich dann irgendwann auch mal wieder auflöst.

Natürlich gben die Spielerzahlen von FFXI SE Recht, aber m.M. wird zusehr an veralteten Spielmechaniken festgehalten und es fehlen die Eier für den nötigen Schritt ins 21. Jahrhundert.


----------



## Magexe (19. August 2010)

Naja,

Ist ja noch beta...selbst wenns so bei release ist - who cares? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wegen den Internationalen Servern: Da wird es bestimmt im Offi forum dann mehr oder weniger eine Serverliste geben die zum 22. bereit stehen und ich denke das sicha uch ein großteild er Spieler auf diese Server ihrem Land entsprechend verteilen.
Ist ja (was ichs o mitbekomme) auch in FFXI so, das die server International sind aber ein Server halt zum großteil aus Deutschen besteht.

Wegen den Verkaufs laggs sagte SE doch auch, das es verbessert werden soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, es ist ne closed beta, selbst in der Open Beta wird noch so einiges daneben laufen, und ich schaue lieber in richtung Release und die ersten 2-3 Monate danach (das war bisher bei jedem MMO so, sei es Vanilla WoW oder WAR, Aion, Lotro...)

Aber den beta zugang würde ich auch gerne nehmen :> will wenigstens ma rein schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Sphero: wegen der Interaktion mit NPC's die ja noch laggy is



> *Concerning the current UI, there is a noticeable lag between changing menu's and interaction between players and NPC's. Can we look forward to a revamp of the UI prior to release?*
> 
> We're currently in phase three of our beta test and you're going to see several improvements being made to this. we're working on it, please look forward to how it's going to be in the final product. These issues are also because of some bugs we know about which we're going to fix.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Yup, die Server sind auch in FFXI international, aber ich finde das dennoch unnötig umständlich. Das Dictionary ist grenzgenial, aber man freundet sich halt nicht mit Spielern an, mit denen man sich nur anhand eines virtuellen Wörterbuchs verständigen kann. Mal sehen, vielleicht bildet sich hier im Forum ja ne Buffed-Gilde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wegen Lags mache ich mir keine Gedanken, das wird sich bis zum Release schon noch legen.


----------



## Magexe (19. August 2010)

Naja,
Ne buffed gilde wohl nicht, wenn man sieht wieviele hier schreiben...maximal 5-6 leute =/

Ausserdem, kommt ja von Seiten Buffed Redaktion nur "Müll", ich erinnere an den Buffed Cast von gestern, da wurde sie (mir fällt der name nichtmehr ein <.< ) immer unterbrochen und das Spiel an sich wurde ins lächerliche gezogen ala Limsa Lominsa in Linsen Mensa, und dann wurde über Kantinen in den Unis diskutiert...aber wenn sowas beim Thema WoW kommt, wäre die hölle los...ist halt leider so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja ich weis das ich damit das gesamte Team des gestrigen Buffed Casts angreife, aber das ist eben mein Statement dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber naja es gibt ja noch mehrere Deutsche seiten die sich ganz auf das Thema FFXIV konzentrieren (ff-xiv.eu oder final-fantasy-14.de ^^) und ich glaube das ich mir dort ne Linkshell suchen werde oder selbst eine kleinere mit freunden aufmachen werde...ich hoffe ja immernoch das die Companies kommen ( link zum ffxivcore wiki: http://www.ffxivcore.com/wiki/Companies )


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Ich denke mal, dass sich hier mehr User zu Wort melden werden, sobald das Spiel rauskommt.
Ich hab mir noch nie einen Buffed-Cast vollständig angehört, von daher kann ich deren Qualität nicht beurteilen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, mit ein paar Freunden aus der Community eine LS zu starten, aber falls sich da auch nach Release einfach niemand findet, werd' ich mich wohl auf gut Glück in irgendeinen Server stürzen und fertig. So hab ich's für die Beta gemacht und bis die vorbei ist, spreche ich vermutlich fließend Spanisch, so wie alle Tester um mich herum. lol


----------



## Magexe (19. August 2010)

lol
Naja weis eig. buffed schon wann SE nun endlich die versprochenen Keys verschickt? xD

Ich will wenigstens nochmal vor der Open Beta reinschaun ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Ich bin Arzt, Jim, nicht Buffed. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ohne Dir in die Cornflakes pieseln zu wollen - ich fürchte, vor der Open Beta kommt da überhaupt nix mehr. Die wurde ja schon für Anfang nächsten Monats angekündigt und der August ist so gut wie fast vorbei. Und ab 22. ist schon der Release der CE. 

In zwischen gibt's aber so einige geleakte Gameplay-Videos auf Youtube. Ist nicht so schön wie selber zocken, aber besser als nix...


----------



## Magexe (19. August 2010)

joar, ich schaue mir die Videos von JD an, 
Er irrt zwar oft herum und seine erklärungen in den letzten videos sind nicht professionell, aber ansonsten Okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja die CE hab ich vorbestellt, bei Amazon ist die heute wieder für 59,99 erhältlich, schonma 10 euro gesparrt (hab die 55euro Aktion nicht mitbekommen <.<), ausserdem gabs ja nen neues Video für die CE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also die Ingameszenen sehen schon schick aus.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oywydLsmwvI&feature=player_embedded das ist das Video zur CE, zwar auf englisch aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

CE hab ich auch für 40 Pfund vorbestellt, kann's kaum erwarten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eigentlich bin ich extrem gegen teure CEs, die eine Woche früher Zugang zu Spielen gewähren, aber hier war ich mal herrlich inkonsequent. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Habe mir eben auf Deinen Kommentar hin den Cast angehört und das was da über FF14 und FF an sich fiel. Ich muss Dir leider völlig Recht geben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (19. August 2010)

Ich bestell immer ungern bei Unternehmen im ausland wenn ich wirklich alles zum release haben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deswegen musste Amazon Deutschland her halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , das wird auch meine erste CE die ich mir bestelle, aber das ausschlag gebende war eigentlich der Authenticator, da ich bei WoW auch schon einen benutze.
Das Artbook und die Karte+der Kelch sind auch gute gimmicks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wegen dem buffed cast: hab ich ja gesagt, also sowas finde ich dann leider überhaupt nichtmehr professionell, wenn man sich im vergleich die Themen zu WoW und SW:TOR anschaut...aber okay, buffed ist ja auch damals nur aufgrund von WoW so erfolgreich gewesen und deswegen ist das für mich kein Problem...aber infos hole ich mir schon länger nurnoch über mmo-champion, und im Buffed forum dümpel ich halt zurzeit wieder wegen der Technik Ecke und FF rum, mehr nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Verdammt, du wohnst ja in England... xD


----------



## sphero (19. August 2010)

Also für nicht beta spieler ist es auch nur schwer vorstellbar warum ich so schwarz male 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...aber Ihr könnt mir glauben, es ist zumindest zur Zeit, noch grottig.
Die gameplay videos sind allesamt nur kurz...es wird ein fight gezeigt, bissl was von der Gegend, ein craft...halt immer dann wenn irgendeine Aktion stattfindet. Aber die Zeit zwischen den Aktionen oder wenn man keine "Freibriefe" mehr hat (so heissen die guildleve in Deutsch) ist lang und langweilig - momentan zumindest.

Zum Release wird man wohl erstmal genug zu tun haben, alleine die Quests werden mich ne weile beschäftigen...aber dann^^

Gut die Interviews von heute sehen schon wieder freundlicher aus - als Gruppe von 5 Leuten kann man in 2 Tagen 40 Freibriefe machen, das ist dann schon eher realistisch meiner Meinung nach. Ausserdem gabs noch andere eher positive news.

Was mir noch fehlt und ich hoffe das wird es wieder geben, ist das Moghouse wie in FFXI. Es kann ja anders heissen, aber es war einfach Klasse sich den Raum selbst so einzurichten wie man möchte.
Und beta keys werden nicht mehr kommen - die open beta startet wohl ende nächster woche, was will man da noch mit beta keys.


----------



## Magexe (19. August 2010)

Ich frage mich auch, ob das Spiel doch RP mäßig was her geben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Evtl. werde ich dann mal endlich in nem mmo RP machen ^^

Aber das mit 5 Leute 40Freibriefe is doch okay, klar sind 2 Tage aber dafür gibts auch für die schweren Varianten bessere Belohnung (soweit ich das verstanden habe), und "Story" quests solls ja auch viel mehr geben, in der beta gibt es ja bis jetzt nur eine


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Ich wohne im Ausland, da ist das kein Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abgesehen vom Authenticator sind mir die Goodies der CE ehrlich gesagt egal. Viel geiler fänd' ich die Hermes-Boots mit dem Geschwindigkeitsbonus, den FFXI-Abonnenten bekommen, aber wegen eines Items werd' ich mein FFXI nicht nochmal erneuern.

Das mit dem Cast hat mich auch tierisch gestört. Der endgültige Test im Magazin wird aber seriös und mit der nötigen Ernsthaftigkeit und Recherche ausfallen.


----------



## Zyo (19. August 2010)

ich hab meine CE vorbestellung auch bei amazon für 52 euronen am laufen.

zum thema buffed: halte ich insgesamt nur wenig von. erkennt man vielleicht auch an den 172 beiträgen in 3.5 jahren^^
das hier ist eher eine WoW fansite als eine portal für onlinerollenspieler. hätten sie sich nicht die blasc datenbank damals unter die nägel gerissen wäre die seite nicht ansatzweise so populär geworden. dies ist auch das einzige was meiner meinung nach auch heute noch wirklich gut ist. aber auch dafür gibt es genügend gute alternativen.

wenn man sich für andere mmogs interessiert gibt es kaum noch ein grund diese seite zu besuchen. entweder werden wichtige sachen garnicht oder erst viel zu spät berichtet, teilweise werden die auch einfach nur lieblos hingeklatscht. in deutschland gibt es da auch leider kaum alternativen. wenn ich dann das update von heute zur FFXIV news lese dass nun angeblich der komplette inhalt der CE bekannt geworden ist....*kopfschüttel*. das steht seit juni auf der offiziellen seite, andere portale berichten nach 0-3 tagen darüber und buffed ist wahrscheinlich erst jetzt auf der gamescom durch zufall darüber gestolpert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das forum selbst wird auch größtenteils durch WoW dominiert, was einen auch nicht wundern braucht wenn man sich die startseite anschaut. aber nun gut, will nicht zu viel hierüber meckern, man wird ja nicht dazu gezwungen sich hier aufzuhalten.


zu den internationalen servern: für deutsche sind deutschsprachige server natürlich angenehmer, dafür muss das game aber auf dauer auch genügend spieler haben damit sich sowas lohnt. wenn du zum release schon nur 1-2 server voll bekommst ist die wahrscheinlichkeit dass diese in naher zukunft unterbevölkert sind recht groß. wenn man sie dann mit internationalen servern zusammenlegen muss ist das gejammer auch wieder groß und es hören noch mehr mit dem spiel auf. mal ganz davon abgesehen dass es sich finanziell kaum lohnen würde. 

es wird sicherlich ein paar rein deutschsprachige linkshells geben, sich gut mit anderen auf englisch verständigen sollte man aber trotzdem können. somit sollte man auch gleich den englischen client nutzen um verständigungsprobleme mit itemnamen zu vermeiden. natürlich werden die meisten japaner japanisch sprechen, viele von ihnen werden aber eh wie in FFXI lieber unter sich spielen. außerdem gibt es ja noch die zeitverschiebung. während unserer primetime haben wir mehr mit den amis zu tun als mit japanern. wenn man dann doch mal mit ihnen etwas in der gruppe grindet ist eben der translator nützlich damit man sich ein wenig verständigen kann. das tool ist ja nicht dazu gedacht sich dauerhaft darüber zu verständigen. hauptsprache ingame wird englisch werden und wenn man diese sprache ausreichend beherrscht wird man auch ingamefreundschaften schließen können. das hat einzig und alleine etwas mit dem eigenen sprachvermögen zu tun. wie gesagt ich bin luxemburger und spreche somit aus erfahrung ^_^

von einer buffed gilde halte ich auch nicht viel. nicht nur weil ich buffed an sich net mag, sondern hat mir meine erfahrung auch gezeigt dass solche aufgesetzten gilden auf dauer nicht halten. wenn man über längere zeit mit leuten zusammen zocken soll muss man sich mit denen gut verständigen können. deshalb finde ich auch gilden bzw. linkshells kacke welche nur aufgrund der sprache gebildet wurden. was bringt es mir wenn die leute meine preferierte sprache sprechen oder die gleiche fanseite nutzen wenn mir ein teil von denen einfach nur auf'n sack geht?

meine aion legion besteht praktisch nur aus RL kumpels aufgefüllt mit ein paar netten mitspielern welche man beim lvln kennen gelernt hat. bei WoW genauso. gegründet von einem kreis RL freunden, nach und nach gewachsen mit netten leuten welche wir beim spielen kennen gelernt haben oder per RL kenn. bei uns kann man sich nicht bewerben. wir entscheiden auch nicht nur nach equip, das kann man nachträglch schnell verbessern, der spieler muss einfach zu uns passen. zusammen mit einer anderen gilde welche ähnlich denkt haben wir ein raidbündniss, das hält nun schon seit über 5 jahren so und unser altersdurchschnitt beträgt fast 30 jahre. aktuell gibt es zwar ein größeres tief aber auch das wird überstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei FFXIV werde ich es ähnlich handhaben. ich werde zu beginn solo anfangen und wenn ich während dem lvln oder sonst wo auf eine nette LS treffe werde ich probieren mich denen anzuschließen. da ist es mir auch egal ob deutsch, englisch, französisch oder gar luxemburgisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Zum Thema RP:

Du suchst für Deinen Helden eine Stimme aus, es gibt mehr Emotes als jemals zuvor, man wählt einen Vor- und Nachnamen und Handwerk und Crafting spielen eine extrem wichtige Rolle. In der Kochgilde siehst Du NPCs, die eifrig Gemüse schnibbeln, in dampfenden Töpfen rumrühren und nur vom Zuschauen kriegt man irgendwie Kohldampf. Es wird viel Raum für RP geboten, allerdings bemängele ich hier nochmal ganz klar die internationalen Server - mit Spielern, deren Sprache ich nicht spreche, kann ich auch kein anständiges RP betreiben.

EDIT: Ich lebe in England und habe keine Probleme damit, mich mit Spielern in deutscher oder englischer Sprache zu unterhalten. Ich kann auch wirtschaftlich nachvollziehen, wenn man nicht für jede Clientfassung lokalisierte Server erstellen möchte, aber trotzdem halte ich diese Entscheidung für vorsintflutlich und unattraktiv. Wenn man neue Spieler locken will, sollte man die Konkurrenz möglichst überbieten, zumindest aber ebensoviel anbieten. Und das Fehlen lokalisierter Server wird m.M. einige User abschrecken oder zumindest stören.

EDIT2:
@sphero - geht das eigentlich nur mir so oder werden die Story-Quests irgendwann nervig langatmig und konfus? Teilweise latscht man 10 Minuten durch die Landschaft, hört sich einen mehr oder weniger sinnvollen Dialog an und teleportiert dann wieder zurück. Ist mir viel zu wenig Action und irgenwann fühlte ich mich nur noch als unbeteiligter Beobachter.


----------



## Asayur (19. August 2010)

Das mit den fehlenden Sprachen spezifischen Servern sicher, aber es wird so kommen wie es kommen muss, man wird sich eigene Channels einrichten für Deutsch/Englisch/alleanderenaufderweltvorhandenensprachen, wie es auch in, lass mich lügen aber ich glaube es war RoM in der Anfangszeit gewesen ist. Man muss noch dazu sagen, dass es nicht nur "wirtschaftlicher" ist, Multilinguale Server zu haben, sondern auch, dass es in Europa weitaus weniger Spieler geben wird, als im asiatischen Raum und das könnte doch Unterschiede von so vielen Spielern sein, dass ein Deutschsprachiger, ein Englischsprachiger, ein Französischer, ein Italienischer, ein Bosnischer, ein Russischer Server (und wir haben Europa noch nicht mal ganz durch) eventuell nicht tragbar wäre.

Über vorsintflutlich oder nicht will ich nicht anfangen, klar ist es nicht Standard Konform, dass muss auch keiner Verleumden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

Ich sehe es halt derzeit in der Beta, die ja gemessen am Release sicherlich eher geringe Userzahlen aufweist und um mich herum wird spanisch, französisch, englisch, deutsch und japanisch gesprochen. Sicher, die Deutschen werden sich Ballerman-mäßig auf einem Server zusammenrotten und ihre exklusiven Linkshells gründen, aber es ist halt suboptimal.

Ich mache mir halt deswegen Sorgen um solche Details, weil ich scharf auf das Spiel bin und hoffe, dass es nicht nur in Asien zum Erfolg wird. Und die Server, Steuerung, UI... ich sehe derzeit leider kaum eine Chance, dass dieses Spiel hierzulande sonderlich gut ankommen wird und das ist ein Jammer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (20. August 2010)

Ich werde mir das Spiel sicherlich auch anschauen, aber erst auf der PS3.
Mit einem Beta-Zugang wurde ich bisher nicht gesegnet, aber habe ja nur die PS3-Anmeldung laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (20. August 2010)

FFXIVCore hat seine keys bekommen und beginnt mit der verteilung. Tut sich ja doch noch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: fileplanet hat auch wieder welche bekommen.
Edit2: ZAM hat die keys auch bekommen, somit scheint es zumindest bei den amis zu starten. Von eorzeapedia hört man noch nichts, würde mich aber wundern wenn die ihre nicht auch bekommen hätten.
Edit3: wtf? Please note that testers added during Beta Test phase 3 do not have the ability to report bugs, or post feedback on the Beta Test website. Irgendwie sinnfrei


----------



## Lari (20. August 2010)

Zu Edit 3:
Bei der MEnge an Keys ist das ein Stress-Test. Den Teil, den die Stress-Tester sehen haben die bisherigen Tester wahrscheinlich schon zu genüge durchreportet. Sooooo abwegig ist das nicht, wenn auch abseits der Norm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

Und wenn Ihr direkt mit dem Download anfangt, bekommt Ihr vielleicht noch 20 Minuten der CB zu sehen, bevor diese dicht macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es sei denn, der lahmarschige Downloader wurde endlich etwas verbessert...


----------



## Lari (20. August 2010)

MAn soll die Torrent-Datei mit einem anderen Programm öffnen, z.B. µTorrent. Dann sollten die Ports optimalerweise per uPnP freigeschalten werden, alternativ manuell. Dann rennt der auch.

Genaue Anleitung findet man zu genüge in diversen Foren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 7thSon (20. August 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Ausserdem, kommt ja von *Seiten Buffed Redaktion nur "Müll",* ich erinnere an den *Buffed Cast von gestern*, da wurde sie (mir fällt der name nichtmehr ein <.< ) immer unterbrochen und das Spiel an sich wurde ins lächerliche gezogen ala Limsa Lominsa in Linsen Mensa, und dann wurde über Kantinen in den Unis diskutiert...aber wenn sowas beim Thema WoW kommt, wäre die hölle los...ist halt leider so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dem kann ich zu 100% zustimmen. Das wäre sicherlich anders wenn nicht Blizzard sondern Square die Seite/Zeitung mitfinanzieren würde, aber so muss dann auch das letzte bissl WoW gehyped werden (Recycling ftw) und andere Spiele die ggf. nicht Massenmarkt kompatibel sind (Ich LIEBE FFXI & FFXIV) werden halt nieder gerungen. Im Grund ist es auch nicht Ratsam auf Buffed.de nach FF Fans zu schauen, denn hier tummelt sich, mit ein paar Ausnahmen, die Brachland-Chat-Fanboy-Elite aus eben jenem WoW.

Da fällt mir auf das auch SCII mit über 90 bewertet wurde, obwohl unabhängige Medien es weiter unten ansetzen? - Naja, ich lass das unkommentiert.

Des weiteren stösst es mir beim diesem Buffed Cast ebenfalls Sauer auf, das dort eine Praktikantin(?) verdonnert wird FFXIV zu testen, die im Vorfeld noch darauf hinweist das Sie doch so hyperaktiv in WoW rumhopst. Na Gratz! Da hättet ihr auch irgend einen Wildfremden von der Strasse nehmen können und ihn für ne Stunden an FFXIV setzen können. "Spacetaste ist nicht zum hüpfen da" - Oh! WELL DONE! Ein bissl FFXI Erfahrung wäre hier nett gewesen, aber ich verlange wohl zu viel.

/Flame off

Ansonsten empfehle ich http://www.FFXIVCore.com oder http://ffxiv.zam.com um mit echten FF Fans in Kontakt zu treten.


Ciao


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

@Lari - Funktionierte meines Wissens nur in der Alpha. Habe das zum Beta-Test probiert und der Torrent wurde direkt geblockt.

@7thSon - dieser Teil vom Cast war scheiße, habe deswegen auch schon gemotzt. Leider hatte in der Redaktion niemand was mit FFXI am Hut (und FF an sich offenbar auch nicht besonders), weshalb der Ersteindruck gerade für eingefleischte Fans wohl etwas dürftig war. *hust*

Ich habe jahrelang begeistert FFXI gespielt und bin privat total scharf auf FF14. Da der Magazintest für das Spiel mein Job ist, werde ich das Teil nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen unter die Lupe nehmen, auch wenn ich in Belangen wie Steuerung und UI natürlich die "Außenseiter-Brille" aufsetzen muss - nicht jeder ist in dieser Hinsicht durch FFXI völlig schmerzbefreit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (20. August 2010)

Wegen den Keys: Find ich unfair xD

Wegen Torrent: ging bei mir ohne probleme, launcher is aufem neusten Stand und habe den innerhalb von 1 stunde geladen mit ca 3-4mb/s

Zum Cast: Habe mich ja scho geäußert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst wenn ich nen Invite kurz vor schließung der CB bekomme werde ich noch reinschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

Hm, vielleicht lags bei mir an Azureus, der hat mich ums Verrecken nicht saugen lassen. Bei mir dauerte der Spaß rund 20 Stunden! >.<

Und Reinschauen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, auch wenn's nur für nen Tag oder zwei vor der OB ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 7thSon (20. August 2010)

Ohiyo!

Mal eine Frage am Rande, für die ich jetzt keinen neuen Thread erstellen wollte.
Bin heut morgen kurz zur GamesCom gefahren und vom Eingang direkt zu SquareEnix wo eine sehr attraktive junge Dame mit einem IPad fragte, ob ich denn Interesse an einem BetaKey hätte. 
Nach hektischem "Jajaja!" meinerseits hielt Sie mir eben jenen IPad unter die Nase, wo ich dann meine EMail Adresse eingeben solle. - Hiernach noch kurz den AGBs zustimmen (die ich vielleicht hätte lesen sollen, so wäre die gute Frau für länger in meiner Nähe gewesen .. nunja) und absenden.

Gut, danach hab ich dann die GamesCom wieder verlassen und bin Richtung Heimat. (Wo ich nun auf heißen Kohlen sitze)

Hat von euch jemand eine Ahnung wie lange es wohl dauern mag bis der Key eingeht? Hat jemand vllt. gestern schon selbiges erlebt?


Besten Dank im voraus


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

Freunde von mir sind auf ähnliche Weise durch die RPC an ihre Keys gekommen, da ging das ganz fix und die hatten ihren Zugang pünktlich zum Start der nächsten Beta-Phase.

EDIT: Oooooo heute wurden die Server endlich aufgemotzt - da könnte das mit dem Stresstest durchaus stimmen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (20. August 2010)

Hmm,
Ich war zwar ned auf der Gamescom, aber nen kumpel von mir meldet mich dort an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der hat eh kein Interesse an FF14, aber ich schätze das die anmeldungen gesammelt werden und dann entweder am Abend wenn die messe geschlossen is bearbeitet und verschickt oder evtl. erst am ende der Gamescom ODER es is wieder nur ne verlosung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin ich mal ganz gespannt...

Ach auf zam stand was recht interessantes zur Openbeta:



> New types of Guildleve quests will open up for players as they increase in level.
> The open beta phase will last about 2-3 weeks. Tanaka believes they will be able to handle several hundred thousand players.
> The game currently has 10 servers, with more possibly planned for when service begins in September.



Ich sags mal so...

Nächste Woche fängt die Open Beta wohl dann an, denn ich schätze dass sie die Open Beta 1 woche vor release beenden werden. wennnicht nächste woche, dann die woche drauf aber dann nur 2 Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem finde ich die News zu den Guildleves (aka Freibriefen) relativ gut, das heist ja eigentlich das du theoretisch jedes level ne neue Guildleve bekommst, was eigentlich von vorteil wäre ^^

Das mit den mehreren 100k Spielern könnte hin haun, denn die FF reihe ist ja besonders in Japan sehr beliebt, und wenns dann eh Open Beta ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das hiese ja bei angenommen 100k spielern ca 10k pro server (bei den jetzigen 10) also wortwörtlich ein extremer Stresstest. Ausserdem hört sich das ganz danach an, das die Servernamen beibehalten werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich weis welcher wohl am dicksten Bsidelt ist, Sephiroth (zumindest gabs den in Beta 2, laut einem Video) - Fan Boys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ja ich schreibe immer gerne unvollständige sätze


----------



## Zyo (20. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und wenn Ihr direkt mit dem Download anfangt, bekommt Ihr vielleicht noch 20 Minuten der CB zu sehen, bevor diese dicht macht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ports öffnen soll angeblich wunder wirken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

FFXI hat bis heute rund 2 Millionen aktive Spieler (laut Wikipedia) - von daher wird 14 unter Garantie kein Flop. Ich fürchte leider nur, dass es hierzulande mal wieder sehr wenig bis überhaupt kein Aufsehen erregen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Fanboys: Darum spiele ich auf Ultimecia und nicht auf Sephiroth oder Kefka

@Ports: Bringt nur nix, wenn im offiziellen Downloader ganze 3 Seeds vorhanden sind. Die Foren sind voller Beschwerden zum Thema und es liegt tatsächlich am Downloader. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (20. August 2010)

werd mir auch einen raussuchen der ned so den Uber namen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach was ich gerade sehe, Zam hat ja ne schicke Item Datenbank, das ja echt klasse da sieht man wenigstens scho einiger der items und waffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: http://ffxiv.zam.com/en/item.html?ffxivitem=8010304 sehe ich das da richtig, das man zum "Reppen" materialien braucht? - dann kann ich die Aufregung wegen fehlendem AH verstehen


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

Ahso, zum Thema "Freibriefe":
Im Moment sehen die alle so aus, dass Du innerhalb von 30 Minuten eine bestimmte Anzahl Mobs umhauen sollst. Dafür latscht man zum auf der Karte markierten Spawnpunkt, bleibt unterwegs überall an Felsvorsprüngen und anderem Kleinkram in der Gegend hängen, prügelt dann irgendwann endlich die Mobs weg und teleportiert zurück. Das ganze System ist noch etwas merkwürdig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Yup, wenn z.B. dein Schild die Grätsche macht, musst Du das Teil mit den entsprechenden Rohstoffen wieder flicken.


----------



## Magexe (20. August 2010)

Da is dann die Frage ob von Spielern gekaufte Schilde nicht billiger sind als die Materialien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie halt in jedem neuen MMO wo die materialien gleich mal überteuert verkauft werden, was ich aber bei dem aktuellen Arbeitsaufwand verstehen kann...

Ich habs jetzt nochnicht gesehn, aber droppen die Gegner überhaupt items O.o mir is in den Aktuellen Beta Leek videos nochnichts aufgefallen


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

Die Gegner lassen wie gewohnt Kristalle fallen und halt diverse "Körperteile" - Fell, Haut, Fleisch, was halt so anfällt. Man erhält für abgeschlossene Freibriefe neben Gil und XPs aber oft auch noch Ausrüstungsgegenstände. Habe bisher eine Robe, ein paar Schuhe, Hosen und Handschuhe abgestaubt.


----------



## Magexe (20. August 2010)

Das es das bei den Freibriefen gab, wusste ich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber was kann man direkt mit den Kristallen machen? (hab ja nie FFXI gespielt ^^)

btw...jetzt kann ich verstehen warum er noch länger die AGB lesen wollte, sehen echt nett aus die damen: http://twitpic.com/2gfr0q das warimd eutschen Twitter drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die Tussen die da sind, glei ma Schleichwerbung für gpotato machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

Die Kristalle werden für's Crafting benötigt. In FFXI konnte man die auch für "Rufpunkte" abgeben. Bin mir ehrlich gesagt noch nicht ganz sicher, ob das in FF14 auch noch der Fall ist. Gerade im niedrigstufigen Bereich sind Kristalle in FFXI eine gute Einnahmequelle, weil sie wirklich immer gekauft werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (20. August 2010)

gut zu wissen, also die dinger Bunkern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Boah, wie gern ich jetzt nen key hätte :>


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

Die Server sind aufgemotzt, die OB ist direkt um die Ecke - jetzt hast Du die Warterei ja fast überstanden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin so unsagbar scharf auf den Release, ich werde ab Mitternacht im Vorgarten kampieren und den Briefträger anfallen, sobald er vor meinem Haus auftaucht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (20. August 2010)

Ich hoff, das is wie bei der Pre-Order von WoW WOTLK, hab das am Abend vor Release da gehabt ^^
Also normal sollte es um punkt 12 bei mir da sein, aber da ich den Post futzi kenne meinte er das er kb hat nur wegen mir bis um 12 zu arbeiten ^^ (ja ich war damals der einzige WoW-ler in meinem kaff, jetzt wohn ich ne Stadt weiter und da kenn ich allein scho mindestens 50gamer xD

Aber ja, ich werd auch campen...hab sogar vorgestern früh gecampt, wegen meiner neuen graka


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

Ich hab' auf jeden Fall gleich mal für 7 Pfund die Express-Lieferung ausgesucht, um auch wirklich ganz sicher zu sein. Bissl nerdig fühle ich mich ja schon....


----------



## Magexe (20. August 2010)

bissel nerdig is gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Amazon meinte ja in ner mail, das es pünktlich zum release da ist und ned wie angegeben am 27. ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

Auf Amazon UK heißt es einfach nur "22nd" und sonst nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Software hab ich ja schon, mir würd's reichen, wenn sie mir den Key mailen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (20. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> @Ports: Bringt nur nix, wenn im offiziellen Downloader ganze 3 Seeds vorhanden sind. Die Foren sind voller Beschwerden zum Thema und es liegt tatsächlich am Downloader.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


es werden nicht unbedingt viele seeder benötigt. Mit offenen ports sollte man auf 50-60 remote peers kommen was vollkommen ausreicht. Ich hatte den client in ca. 3 stunden auf der platte, hätte ich eine bessere leitung wäre es auch noch deutlich schneller gegangen. 2 kumpels denen ich alles eingestellt habe ging es ähnlich. Mit 24mbit adsl leitung knapp 2.6mb/s. Ohne den upload bestimmt noch ein wenig höher. 

Sicherlich gibt es zeiten an denen es nicht ganz so gut rennt. Trotzdem würde ich bei problemen erstmal router und softwarefirewall checken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besonders wenn man nur local connections hat ist das ein zeichen für falsche einstellungen.

Du hast Fanboys?^^
mein beileid...

edit:


Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Auf Amazon UK heißt es einfach nur "22nd" und sonst nix.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo ich hatte auch schon nachgefragt....aber ich weiss dass es bei mir ziemlich sicher erst am 23. ankommt. unsere post verschleppt das immer >_<
und hier gibt es leider keine "on release day delivery" option. express kostet 20&#8364; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

Zyo schrieb:


> ausreichten nicht unbedingt viele seeder benötigt. Mit offenen ports sollte man auf 50-60 remote peers kommen was vollkommen ausreicht. Ich hatte den client in ca. 3 stunden auf der platte, hätte ich eine bessere leitung wäre es auch noch deutlich schneller gegangen. 2 kumpels denen ich alles eingestellt habe ging es ähnlich. Mit 24mbit adsl leitung knapp 2.6mb/s. Ohne den upload bestimmt noch ein wenig höher.
> 
> Sicherlich gibt es zeiten an denen es nicht ganz so gut rennt. Trotzdem würde ich bei problwmen erstmal router und softwarefirewall checken
> 
> ...



Ich habe sämtliche Ports geöffnet, die laut Beta-Anleitung für den Downloader frei sein müssen und bei mir, genau wie bei vielen anderen Usern im Betaforum, kroch der Download mit 20kb/s und weniger übr den Äther. Und ich nutze privat ja auch Torrents und sauge problemlos mit voller Bandbreite. Squeenix hat auch irgendwo selbst erklärt, dass der Downloader net das Gelbe vom Ei ist. Wurst, jetzt hab' ich es ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit den "Fanboys" war net auf "meine" Fanboys bezogen, sondern auf die FF7-Fanboys, die sich auf dem Server "Sephiroth" tummeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mag Sephiroth nicht besonders und ich bin auch kein Zeuge Jenovas, darum habe ich mich auf einen Server zurückgezogen, der nach einem weniger beliebten Bösewicht benannt wurde.


----------



## Zyo (20. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich habe sämtliche Ports geöffnet, die laut Beta-Anleitung für den Downloader frei sein müssen und bei mir, genau wie bei vielen anderen Usern im Betaforum, kroch der Download mit 20kb/s und weniger übr den Äther. Und ich nutze privat ja auch Torrents und sauge problemlos mit voller Bandbreite. Squeenix hat auch irgendwo selbst erklärt, dass der Downloader net das Gelbe vom Ei ist. Wurst, jetzt hab' ich es ja.


hmm okay, in die betaforen kann ich leider nicht schauen. waren halt persönliche erfahrungen und das was ich in anderen foren gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Das mit den "Fanboys" war net auf "meine" Fanboys bezogen, sondern auf die FF7-Fanboys, die sich auf dem Server "Sephiroth" tummeln. Ich mag Sephiroth nicht besonders und ich bin auch kein Zeuge Jenovas, darum habe ich mich auf einen Server zurückgezogen, der nach einem weniger beliebten Bösewicht benannt wurde.


gut, denn es gibt nichts schlimmeres als perönliche fanboys. es gibt tolleres als ständig die inbox oder ingame zugespamt zu werden ^_^
weiss noch net genau wie ich den server auswählen werde. da ich kaum leute kenne die das spielen geh ich vielleicht einfach nach bevölkerungsdichte (sofern man die irgendwie einsehen kann) und latenz.


----------



## Magexe (20. August 2010)

Berserker hat mich als Hateboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (20. August 2010)

wegen?^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Berserker hat mich als Hateboy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pff wer hat dir denn heut Morgen in die Cornflakes geschissen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (20. August 2010)

Zyo schrieb:


> wegen?^^



aus spass and er freud 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Berserker: das wüsst ich auch gern...wobei, ich hatte heute keiner cornflakes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausserdem war das nen spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

Sei doch net immer so zickig! Ich hab' auch Gefühle... *schnüff*

Denkt nur dran, rechtzeitig Gamepads, bzw. passende USB-Adapter aufzutreiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (20. August 2010)

Yay! ich bin drin ^_^

deutsche keys gehen raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (20. August 2010)

Ich hab mein gutes altes Logitech Rumblepad 2 hier liegern und auch schon die keys an die FFXIV steuerung angepasst xD - Ich hype hier leider das spiel zu sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab allein schon den Benchmark Test 10-20 ma laufen lassen, weil das Video Material so nett ist (allein das is schon geil wenn man das Spiel als neueinsteiger spielt ^^)


Wie deutsche keys gehen raus? O.o ich hab keinen bekommen du sack -.-

EDIT: und ja ich war auf 5 seiten angemeldet und konnte meinen FF13 Promocode auch für die windows version benutzen -.-


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

Gnartz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (20. August 2010)

thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


client sollte ready sein, gleich mal antesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

Jetzt fummelt er in der Charaktergenerierung erst mal 25 Minuten an den Mi'qote rum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (20. August 2010)

von wo haste den key jetzt bekommen? direkt Square Enix?

Ui...mail programm pfeift ich schau druf...

SPAM: Betreff: Audi

Nachricht:

Hallo 

vielen Dank für die Bestellung des neuen Audi Q7.

Aufgrund von Marketingmaßnahmen sind Sie einer der Glücklichen,
die diese Bestellung nicht bezahlen brauchen, sondern wir 
übernehmen die vollen Kosten für den Wagen.

Bitte klicken Sie hier um Ihren GRATIS Wagen anzufordern.


ich könnt kotzen xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

Immer diese scheiß Gratisaudis, wenn man nur auf einen Betakey wartet...


----------



## Magexe (20. August 2010)

Am besten finde ich die blizzard spams 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die sind so richtig schlecht übersetzt und man merkt das die aus China kommen, denn da war bis vor nem halben jahr oder so The 8 der publisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (20. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Jetzt fummelt er in der Charaktergenerierung erst mal 25 Minuten an den Mi'qote rum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vielleicht wirds aber auch ein elezen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Magexe schrieb:


> von wo haste den key jetzt bekommen? direkt Square Enix?


ja. deutsche mail von SE


----------



## Magexe (20. August 2010)

hast du ein glück, naja ich gewinne eh nie bei sowas <.<
weiste man nimmt an 5 deutschen gewinnspielen teil, meldet sich mit nem Promo code an und wird nicht eingeladen -.--

EDIT: Aber bei den ganzen free to plays bekomme ich immer als einer der ersten closed beta keys ...jedes verdammte mal zu jedem neuen mmo, seis von ijji, gpotato oder schiess mich tot ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

Zyo schrieb:


> genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab' auch eine. Man wird dann von seinen Mitspielern auch irgendwie freundlicher behandelt, zumindest bis zum Voice Chat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (20. August 2010)

kenn ich irgendwie aus anderen spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiele generell lieber weibliche chars, und man hat immer nen titten bonus, bis man mal sagt das man eig. nen kerl is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Auf Phoenix kommt in 30mins nen Bericht über die GC 2010 und über die neusten Spiele, hoffe mal die Spoilern ne runde FFXIV 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

Menno und der Phoenix-Livestream ist down! Shice England! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (20. August 2010)

wuha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (20. August 2010)

ich brauch ne neue graka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

Zyo, die Beta besticht durch lausige Performance, warte lieber erst mal den Release ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (20. August 2010)

jo hamse ja im interviewe gesagt das ide performance verbessert wird, gibt ja auch nochn neues Benchmark vor release mit den neuen performance einstellungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

Tatsächlich war die Performance in der 2. Betaphase noch deutlich besser und ging erst mit der aktuellen 3. Phase in den Keller. Die experimentieren halt noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (20. August 2010)

So auf welchems erver Spielst du?

Habe eben von einem Buffed User einen Beta Key geschickt bekommen O.o und er ging wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (20. August 2010)

ich will max details @1080p mit 2-4x AA, wenn das net geht brauch ich ne neue graka. selbst mit viel optimieren dürfte das mein GTX 285 wohl net packen^^
aber ich lasse mich gerne überraschen was da kommt. aber hatte eh schon etwas länger vor zu wechseln. warte aber gerne noch auf GTX 485 oder auf genauere infos zur HD6000er reihe.

hoffe die fixem zum start den crash beim switchen zum desktop :>


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

Ich bin auf Ultimecia, komme aber vor nächster Woche nicht mehr zum Spielen. Viel zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Zyo: Ich spiele auf 1920x1080, maximale Detailstufe, 4xAA, sieht affengeil aus, ruckelt wie Sau... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich warte auf den Release, vorher meckere ich nicht über die Performance.


----------



## Magexe (20. August 2010)

Erm, also ich hab ne 460, kann dir glei sagen ob das möglich is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Von Palit ist die ein wenig übertaktet, kostet 220euro und is leise auch unter last

Sonstiges System:

AMD Phenom II x4 955BE @3,4ghz
4 GB Ram 1033 CL-7
Palit GTX460 Sonic Platinum

ich würde aber von der 470 und 480er abraten da die 2 total laut sind und der neue Chip der auch in der 460 verbaut ist soll ja auch für die 485 verwendet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Stromverbrauch von fast 600watt unter vollast ist dann doch krank bei der 480 (ich glaube da hab ich mich verlesen ^^) dann eher 2x460 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Okay selbst die 460 ging grad in die knie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 low fps und verzögerung inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (20. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich bin auf Ultimecia, komme aber vor nächster Woche nicht mehr zum Spielen. Viel zu tun.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



auf dem server bin ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dass shadowlord am vollsten ist musste ja so kommen.....sepphiroth das gleiche.
jo auf max details ist echt heftig. insbesondere extended drawing saugt ordentlich an der performance. wie lief es denn in beta 2 bei dir?



Magexe schrieb:


> Erm, also ich hab ne 460, kann dir glei sagen ob das möglich is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




die GTX 460 kommt mir net in die kiste. mag zwar eine nette karte sein mit super P/L verhältnis, aber da ist mir der performanceunterschied einfach zu klein. und ne zweite nehme ich auch nicht hinzu solange das mikrorucklerproblem nicht gelöst wird. reagiere alergisch darauf. außerdem habe ich eine wakü, es kommen also nochmals ~80€ für den kühler drauf. das muss sich lohnen^^

wenn ich mir eine neue karte zulege sollte die auch die nächsten 1.5-2 jahre alle spiele auf max details @ fullhd und mit qualitätsfeatures wie AA/AF anzeigen können. mit kühler kann das ding gerne auch bis 500€ kosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Q9550 @3.6Ghz (geht noch deutlich mehr falls gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
4GB A-DATA DDR3-1600+
DFI DK P45-T3RSB+
EVGA GTX 285

die cpu gehört noch immer mit zu den besten für spiele. übertaktet erst recht. die sollte nicht das problem darstellen...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

Mit ähnlichem Setup und ähnlichen Einstellungen lief die Beta 2 auf gemütlichen 30FPS. Auch noch net perfekt, aber akzeptabel. Schau spaßeshalber mal ins offizielle Beta-Forum, da gibt's diverse Threads dazu, in denen User ihre Hardware und die FPS-Unterschiede zwischen Beta 2 und Beta 3 posten. Einige NVidia-User wollen herausgefunden haben, dass das Spiel völlig flüssig läuft, wenn man AA oder die Schatten komplett abschaltet, aber das ist vollkommen inakzeptabel.

Was mich momentan am meisten stört, ist die "Tiefenunschärfe" im Configurator. Die macht alles, was weit entfernt ist, einfach nur verschwommen. Schaltet man sie ab, gibt's ekelhaftes Textur-Popping.
Wenn Du willst, dass Dein PC vollkommen abkackt, setze den Grafikbuffer im Config-Tool zum Spaß mal auf "doppelte Fenstergröße"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (20. August 2010)

ach ich dummerchen, ich kann das betaforum ja trotzdem lesen. wegen der einen meldung hatte ich das schon wieder komplett verdrängt^^

das mit dem buffer lass ich lieber sein. damit hab ich bei armaII rumgespielt und keine gute erfahrungen gemacht :>


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

Als ich den Buffer von "Fenstergröße" auf "Doppelte Fenstergröße" umgestellt habe, dauerte es allein 10 Minuten, von der Charakterauswahl ins Spiel zu gelangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Beta-Seite empfehle ich nicht nur des Forums wegen, sondern auch, weil das 2-3mal pro Tag News zur nächsten Betaphase, Serverupgrades und bekannten Bugs gepostet werden. Die sind da echt fix! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Wow, epische Flamewars im Feedback-Thread! Vorerst kein Auktionshaus geplant, keine Mana-Regeneration und dann ist da noch die Sache mit den 8 Quests pro 48 Stunden für Solospieler, obwohl diese angeblich nicht benachteiligt werden. Finde ich gelinde gesagt scheiße.


----------



## Zyo (20. August 2010)

naja ich stehe manchen auch noch etwas skeptisch gegenüber, gibt aber auch viele welche übertreiben. erstmal abwarten wie es sich dann nachher im fertigen produkt spielt. sind es fest 8 guildleves pro 48h oder sind es atm nur 8 weil nicht mehr ingame vorhanden sind? in der gruppe sollte man doch 40 oder so machen können.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. August 2010)

Laut letztem Interview sollen es für Solospieler läppische 8 Stück pro 48 Stunden sein und das finde ich zum Kotzen. Sicher, ich kann mich anschließend einer Gruppe anschließen und deren Freibriefe mitmachen, aber ich will nicht in sowas reingezwungen werden. Auf zig Fansites steht, dass Squeenix FF14 besonders solofreundlich machen möchte und dass Solospieler keine Nachteile haben sollen und dann kommen sie mit sowas. Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass es in der Live-Version mit höherem Rang auch mehr als billige 8 Freibriefe alle zwei Tage gibt oder dass sie den Timer runtersetzen.

EDIT: Waaah, sorry! Auf FFXVIcore steht, dass es weiterhin bei 48 Stunden bleibt, aber nicht, dass es bei 8 Freibriefen pro Cooldown bleibt. Wenn das entsprechend mehr werden, dann will ich auch nicht meckern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (21. August 2010)

Die frage ist immernoch ob ingame 48h (im rl dann ~2stunden) oder im Rl 48stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja erm...ich komm irgendwie mim craften nicht klar (ich spiele auch ersma mim deutschen client, denn dieser Super Piraten Slang im englischen ist echt auf die dauer anstrengend ^^)..ich nehme den Freibrief an, bei dem ich Kupferbarren bauen soll, gehe zu dem Futzi und ich bekomm keine items, obwohl er sagt das ich die von ihm bekomme -.- (okay das isn bug) aber wie soll ich denn bitte was herstellen? habe die Grobschmiede sachen an aber es gibt nur die Synthese und irgenwie ja keine rezepte oder so O.o oder bin ich einfach blind?

Ich bräuchte da mal mehr oder weniger ne kleine erklärung auf deutsch ^^

Aber ansonsten machts bis jetzt spass, jetzt wo ich auch das Angeln gecheckt habe ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. August 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Die frage ist immernoch ob ingame 48h (im rl dann ~2stunden) oder im Rl 48stunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



RL. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (21. August 2010)

okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Anfrage wegen craften vergiss es xD...ich hab oben das zum rezept auswählen ned gefunden...jetzt is nur die frage woher ich neue rezepte bekomme, wenn ich keine Freibriefe mehr habe O.o


----------



## Magexe (21. August 2010)

Das wird nen doppelpost, damit jemand reinschaut :> (kannste gerne zusammen fügen ^^)

Also erm, entweder is es nur wegen der Beta so, oder das is wirklich Ingame 48h...ich habe jetzt vor ca 2 1/2 stunden meine Gildenerlasse gemacht, konnte die ganze zeit keine neuen Annehmen (für lvl 1 camp) und eben gerade konnte ich sie wieder annehmen O.o

Finde das gerade sehr interessant, denn ich denke da reden die Entwickler und die Spieler aneinander vorbei, wenn das so bleiben würde ^^


----------



## Bennik (21. August 2010)

lol magexe meld dich doch mal, dass du schon einen hast!
ich bin hier grad voll am verzweifeln weil ich auf der gamescom durch meinen freund "nur" an nen 2. key gekommen bin, aber außer dir noch einen habe, der gerne einen möchte und mich nicht entscheiden konnte xD
das hat sich jetzt dann wohl erledigt...^^ naja habs ja grad gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also da ich auf der gamescom war, habe ich von dort heut nachmittag einen bekommen. (komischerweise von buffed allerdings keinen, obwohl ich unter den ersten war, schätze wird per eMail von SE abgeglichen, waren dieselben.)


ja, was die beta angeht.... ich lag mich hier durch bearded rock... das ist nicht mehr schön.
also so kann mans nicht spielen.
die reinen fps gehen gerade noch so (geforce 8800 gts 512..) aber durch die teilweise sogar sekundenlangen lags geht das nicht.

2 mal ist es zwischendrin für vielleicht 3 sekunden normal gelaufen. boah war das geil!
das 1. mal ging zu schnell wieder vorbei und beim 2. mal kam es genau, als ich nicht überlegt hatte, ob das spiel nicht doch scheiße ist xD

versteh ich nicht, wieso SE keine vernünftigen server bereitstellen kann.

aber hauptsache erstmal JEDEN depp der sich auch nur ANNÄHERND im 50m Radius des Standes befand fragen "möchtest du einen beta key für final fantasy xiv haben?" - "Ähm.. Äh, ok! Öh... für was nochmal?"
-.-

hab mal eine von diesen models mit ipads gefragt, ob wirklich JEDER nen key kriegt, meinte sie ganz stolz werbend "jaah! wir wollten das hier extra bei der gamescom so machen, dass wirklich _jeder_ diesmal nen key bekommt!" (genau... jeder der in der nähe von köln wohnt, oder der bahn über 100 euro in den *** schieben kann / möchte. aber bestimmt nicht jeder. und erst recht nicht jeder, der wirklich möchte, es lang probiert und es damit auch verdient hat.

aber was solls.. hab sie dann nochmal gefragt, ob das dann nicht viel zu krass laggen wird.
meinte sie "dass... was?" ich dann "ob es LAGGT?" (war sehr laut da überall, konnt mir ja nicht sicher sein..)
sagt sie "ääääääähm.... hähähähä... das weiß ich nicht.. kann ich leider nicht sagen!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich schätze, sie hatte kein plan, was nen lag ist ^^


----------



## Zyo (21. August 2010)

also ich habe jetzt ambient occlusion, depth of field und extended drawing aus, der rest auf max, 2xAA @1080p und das ganze läut damit ganz gut. im lager bei vielen sehr leuten nur ca 20fps, reicht aber zum guildleves annehmen, in der stadt 25-35fps mit nur ab und zu ein paar slow downs und draußen im freien 45-60fps. wenn sich da wirklich noch großwas tuen sollte sollte mindestens eine der 3 optionen auch noch anschaltbar sein.


----------



## Aestus (21. August 2010)

9 Seiten - heist das die Beta-Keys wurden schon verschickt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (21. August 2010)

Wenn noch jemand einen Key übrig hat... also ich würde mich da auch drüber freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. August 2010)

@Zyo: Das Spiel sieht ohne Ambient Occlusion nur leider so furchtbar aus, gerade in der Stadt! Die Mipmaps sind scheiße! >.<

@Lari: Ach? Dachte, Du wartest auf die PS3-Fassung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Magexe: Sind definitiv 48 Stunden RL-Zeit, in den Foren ist deswegen die Hölle los


----------



## Magexe (21. August 2010)

naja ich finde das fraglich, ich habe vor 13 stunden die Kampf leves und crafting leves gemacht...
Und ich hab sie eben nochmal gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ma schaun wies so um 15:30 aussieht, wenn ich die wieder machen kann lache ich und dann merkt man das die entwickler es falsch erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (21. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> @Lari: Ach? Dachte, Du wartest auf die PS3-Fassung?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, angucken kann man es sich ja trotzdem vorher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Client lädt gerade runter @ 300+ kB/s und Account ist erstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich noch ein Gamepad besorgen. So ein 25€ Logitech Ding reicht dafür doch, oder? 12 Tasten.


----------



## Magexe (21. August 2010)

Meinst das Logitech Rumble Pad 2? das habe icha uch und geht wunderbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die menü steuerung geht nur manchmal in die hose, zumindets ebi dropdown menüs funtzt es zurzeit nicht, da muss man mit der Maus nach helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. August 2010)

Die Dropdown-Menüs funzen derzeit NUR mit der Maus, ist ein bekannter Bug. Ich empfehle ein Pad mit Steuerkreuz für Menüs und 2 analogen Nippeln zur Steuerung von Held und Kamera, dann flutscht das.

Im Betaforum geht's auf der 1. Seite in sämtlichen Feedback-Posts um den 48-Stunden-Lockout-Timer und da wird gemotzt und geflamed, was das Zeug hält. Und ich bin auch schon einige Tage in der Beta, da waren es definitiv 48 Stunden RL-Zeit. Das ist übrigens der Hauptgrund, weshalb ich kaum noch on bin - hat man die Freibriefe erledigt und sich durch die Labersequenzen der Story geklickt, gibt's nix zu tun, bis der Lockout aufgehoben ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (21. August 2010)

wie gesgat, bei mir is es so das ich das nach 2-3 stunden wieder machen kann O.o

das crafting system nervt mich zurzeit ein wenig, weil man sich erstmal ne liste raussuchen muss, was die verschiedenen items brauchen <.<...werde wohl einen auf Fischer+Koch machen xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. August 2010)

@2-3 Stunden: Warte lieber erst mal ab, ob das auch wirklich ständig so funktioniert oder ob das ein Server-Schluckauf o.ä. war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei mir war es halt so - ich habe die Freibriefe durchgekaut, hatte nix zu tun, habe 12 Stunden später reingeschaut und immer noch keine neuen bekommen. Mit 2-3 Stunden war da leider nix. Ich hätte ja nix dagegen, wenn sie das zwischenzeitlich geändert haben, aber genannt wurde dazu nix und die User im Forum meckern auch noch darüber. Und ansonsten gibt's bisher ja leider nur alle 10 Level ein paar Laberquests für die Story.

Das Crafting ist mir zu umständlich und zu langwierig. Richtig nervig wird es, wenn man Materialien oder o.ä. kaufen will und sich durch den Marktplatz quälen muss, auf dem jeder seinen Laden aufmacht und just for fun irgendwelche Preise festlegt. Statt mit einem schnellen Klick alles über ein Auktionshaus zu kaufen, latscht man so stundenlang die Shops auf der Suche nach den passenden Waren zu fairen Preisen ab. Bäh!

Ich werd' zu Release wohl einen dicken, fetten Tank leveln. Und dann vermutlich auf die Schnauze fallen, weil ich die Stats scheiße verteilt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe auch noch, dass möglichst schnell nach Release ein paar Schurkenklassen kommen. Dual wield und so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Übrigens - schon mal ne Zauberklasse gelevelt? Ihr bekommt keine Manaregeneration! Pro Mob 2-3mal zaubern, dann draufhauen, sonst kommt Ihr net durch den Freibrief. Geil, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (21. August 2010)

genau deswegen spiele ich ne Marodeur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab zu oft caster gespielt als das ich das auch noch in FF machen will ^^

Ich bin ausserdem zu doof den Marktplatz zu finden, bei den untern decks gibts ja nur die NPC händler, aber den Spieler marktplatz? - Fehlanzeige ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. August 2010)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, darf man anfangs auch noch gar nicht auf den Marktplatz - Du siehst aber auch immer wieder mal Spieler mit einem Sack-Icon direkt vorm Namen, die haben ebenfalls einen Shop. Du kannst auf jeden Mist im Inventar einen Preis festlegen und vorbeilaufende Spieler können das Zeug kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele einen Gladiator und hatte die ersten 13 Level keinen verdammten Schild, dann hat mir ein Mitspieler einen gecraftet. Und jetzt fällt das blöde Ding auseinander und ich hab sowas von keinen Bock, Materialien für die Reparatur zu suchen! Warum muss in diesem Spiel alles so umständlich sein? >.<


----------



## Lari (21. August 2010)

Gnihihihi ^^
1h 20 Minuten bis die 3,56 GB auf die Platte geschaufelt sind >.<Und ich befürchte ja dabei wirds net bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (21. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, darf man anfangs auch noch gar nicht auf den Marktplatz - Du siehst aber auch immer wieder mal Spieler mit einem Sack-Icon direkt vorm Namen, die haben ebenfalls einen Shop. Du kannst auf jeden Mist im Inventar einen Preis festlegen und vorbeilaufende Spieler können das Zeug kaufen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich glaube genau das macht das gameplay irgendwie aus...is halt kein Wolrd of Casualcraft ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. August 2010)

Kann schon sein, aber wenn man zum vollständigen Verständnis von FF14 einen Kurs an der Volkshochschule absolvieren muss, hätte ich auch bei FFXI bleiben können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ich stelle mir grad vor, wie dem Tank einer Gruppe im Kampf die Rüstung abfault und die müssen dann 30 Minuten warten, bis er auf dem Marktplatz die nötigen Zutaten gefunden hat, um sie wieder zu flicken - falls die überhaupt so freundlich sind, ihn nicht einfach rauszuwerfen. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob solche Spielmechaniken zum Spaß beitragen.


----------



## Zyo (21. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> @Zyo: Das Spiel sieht ohne Ambient Occlusion nur leider so furchtbar aus, gerade in der Stadt! Die Mipmaps sind scheiße! >.<


ja in der standt sieht man an den wänden den übergang von den scharfen zu den schwammigen texturen, jedoch zieht es aktiviert enorm an der leistung und draussen sieht man su gut wie kein unterschied. da deaktiviere ich es lieber und hab dafür AA an, das gibt mir eine deutliche qualitätsverbesserung für das ganze bild. dann kann man auch die tiefenunschärfe deaktivieren weil am horizont nix mehr flimmert und flackert.



Magexe schrieb:


> wie gesgat, bei mir is es so das ich das nach 2-3 stunden wieder machen kann O.o


nach über 12 stunden sind meine noch immer nicht frei....



Magexe schrieb:


> Meinst das Logitech Rumble Pad 2? das habe icha uch und geht wunderbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich persönliche nutze meinen 9 jahre alten PS2 controller mit 'nem alten treiberlosen 5€ PS2 to USB converter. funzt problemlos und nutze ich so schon seit ewigkeiten. mit das beste was es gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hätte auch 'nen PS3 controller, aber kein bock das unter Win7 x64 zu konfigurieren, außerdem stört mich das microUSB kabel. am controllerende total unflexibel.


----------



## Lari (21. August 2010)

Zyo schrieb:


> hätte auch 'nen PS3 controller, aber kein bock das unter Win7 x64 zu konfigurieren, außerdem stört mich das microUSB kabel. am controllerende total unflexibel.


Das funzt? Shit :-/
Naja, egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (21. August 2010)

warum sollte es nicht?^^
unter 32 bit gibt es keine probleme, bei 64 bit muss man sich etwas mit der konfiguration und dem treiber rumschlagen, sollte aber auch kein allzu großes problem darstellen.


----------



## Aestus (21. August 2010)

hmm ich würd mich auch über nen Key freuen wenn wer noch einen über hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 *client schon daliegen hat & auf email wartet* ^^


----------



## Magexe (21. August 2010)

Ach erm, was mir aufgefallen ist...

Das mit der Performance (also mit AA und den daraus entstehenden verzögerungen) liegt eher am Prozessor und nicht an der Grafikkarte..
Wenn ich die texturen und so auf Hoch habe (ohne die tiefenunschärfe und das Occublabla ^^) ist meine graka bei gerade mal 55% auslastung und 54°C (was sehr wenig ist wenns um speiel geht).
Mit 2xAA oder sogar 4+ geht die auslatung meiner graka nur auf 60-70% aber die CPU glei auf 90+ und es ruckelt...genauso beim crafting...sobald ich anfange höre ich wie mein CPU kühler aufheult und die auslastung auf 99% geht ^^ 

Ich habe mal probiert die 4x AA über das Nvidia control panel zu steuern, geht aber leider bei FF nicht, denn ich denke das es eher ein Client seitiger fehler ist, und der das AA hauptsächlich über den CPU berechnen will und nicht die Grafikkarte.
Naja ma schaun was der nächste Patch / die OB bringen wird.


EDIT: jo erm wegen den Freibriefen, scheint nen server hänger gewesen zu sein...konnte heute keine neuen mehr annehemen O.o


----------



## Zyo (22. August 2010)

also mit den von mir vorhin beschriebenen einstellungen mit 2xAA:

Graka
GPU: ~95%
MCU: ~10%
VPU: ~0%
VMem: ~425mb

die werte bleiben so recht konstant, egal wo ich bin und was ich mache, man sieht dass die graka eindeutig limitiert.

CPU
Alle kerne mehr oder weniger gleichmäßig bei 50-75%. das ist das maximum was ich hinbekomme indem ich im draußen im camp mit vielen rumlaufe wo meine fps auf 20 absacken. 
außerhalb sind es so 30-50%. schwankt insgesamt recht stark, voll ausgelastet ist die cpu aber bei weitem net.

2xAA reicht eigentlich aus. das ganze bild wird bereits sehr gut geglättet, 4x bringt nur noch ein kleinen unterschied und zieht nur unnötig performance.


----------



## Magexe (22. August 2010)

Naja bei mir schauts anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja is ja auch latte, habs jetzt mit 4xAA laufen, aber irgendwie suckt dann meine platte rum O.o der lädt dann alles schön nach und immer wenns ruckelt hör ich schön meine platte rattern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die CPU springt irgendwo an die 90%+ auslastung.
Mal so langsam die optimalen settings raussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denke 4xAA tuts auch und dann dafür die texturen nochma schön hoch knallen ^^.

Bleibt bei mir eh die frage ob ich nicht für meine Lieblings Spiele auf ne SSD platte umsteige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (weil echt jedesma wenns ruckelt meine platte das rattern anfängt, muss ich ma morgen wenn ich wieder wach bin ^^ die leute ausem technikforum bequasseln)


----------



## Zyo (22. August 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Naja bei mir schauts anders aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das was du hast ist aber nicht normal. mit AA dürfte sich deine CPU auslastung maximal im einstelligen prozentualen bereich verändern. die berechnungen machen einzig und alleine die graka, probleme könnte es geben wenn durch AA der videospeicher nicht mehr ausreicht, dann muss das ganze ständig auf die platte und in den arbeitsspeicher ausgelagert werden was die platte stärker beansprucht.was hast du für eine graka? die cpu reicht nämlich dicke aus.
eine gute platte reicht im normalfall für spiele aus. SSD beschleunigt eigentlich nur die ladezeiten, bei mmogs kann es bei hohen spieleranzhalen die nachladeruckler auch begrenzen. vielleicht ist deine platte auch einfach nicht mehr bei bester gesundheit, einfach mal mit hdtune durchtesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eastpak09 (22. August 2010)

hätte evtl jemand von euch lust in einer gruppe zu spielen? bin auf dem server ultimencia oder wie er heist ^^ name orca orcan


----------



## Ren-Alekz (22. August 2010)

die freibriefe kann man doch wiederholen wenn man in der gruppe mit jemanden ist, der die eben noch nich hat...man soll halt nicht ständig nur solo durch die gegend rennen

stürzt das spiel bei euch mal hin und wieder einfach ab? bei meinem kumpel un mir ist das jedenfalls der fall


----------



## Magexe (22. August 2010)

Zyo schrieb:


> das was du hast ist aber nicht normal. mit AA dürfte sich deine CPU auslastung maximal im einstelligen prozentualen bereich verändern. die berechnungen machen einzig und alleine die graka, probleme könnte es geben wenn durch AA der videospeicher nicht mehr ausreicht, dann muss das ganze ständig auf die platte und in den arbeitsspeicher ausgelagert werden was die platte stärker beansprucht.was hast du für eine graka? die cpu reicht nämlich dicke aus.
> eine gute platte reicht im normalfall für spiele aus. SSD beschleunigt eigentlich nur die ladezeiten, bei mmogs kann es bei hohen spieleranzhalen die nachladeruckler auch begrenzen. vielleicht ist deine platte auch einfach nicht mehr bei bester gesundheit, einfach mal mit hdtune durchtesten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ne GTX 460 1024mb OC von Palit, das "Problem" tritt nur bei FF auf, bei anderen spielen rennt die auf maximal settings ohne probleme...ichs chätze aber dadurch das ich gestern während der Ami Prime-Time gespielt habe liegts wohl doch eher an den "Nachladerucklern" denn das trat fast nur in Limsa Lominsa auf...

@eastpak, wenn ich glei weis wie man whispert mach ich ne runde mit meinem Marodeur mit <-- Athana Narm

@Ren: Nur wenn ich raustabbe oder ähnliches, ansonsten keine probleme


----------



## eastpak09 (22. August 2010)

@magexe hab dich vorhin im game versuch anzuschreiben sofern es richtig ist /t name dan text aber entweder bist nicht on gewesen oder text ist nicht angekommen wird ja auch nix angezeigt ^^

* 
*


----------



## Magexe (22. August 2010)

dannw ar ich wohl off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eastpak09 (22. August 2010)

wenn du wieder on kommts dan schreib mich einfach an denke bin heute noch länger online hab morgen frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (22. August 2010)

hehe, naja ich war bis eben weg, sauna und so ^^

Ma schaun ob ich heute noch on komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bennik (22. August 2010)

könnt ihr vernünftig spielen?

bei mir lagt es wie sau...
grad eben nochmal probiert. es scheint ein GAANZ wenig besser geworden zu sein.
aber noch längst kein zustand, den ich "spielbar" nennen würde.

so werd ich jedenfalls nicht weiterspielen, sonst hab ich nach einem tag keinen bock mehr auf 14.

allerdings kann ich erahnen dass es mit einem normalen ping echt spaßig sein könnte das spiel!


----------



## Magexe (22. August 2010)

erm, Laggs ala "Rote Latenz" hab ich nicht...
ICh denke du meinst dann wohl eher ruckler O.o

Also direkte laggs hatte ich noch kein einziges mal


EDIT: Wenns ruckeln ist, dann schau mal ob du evtl. Tiefenunschärfe ausmachen kannst dafür 2xAA anmachen kannst, hats zwar dann in der stadt so unschöne grafiken bei weiter entfernten texturen aber die Tiefenunschärfe zieht extrem performace.
Ebenso habich Ambient Occlusing aus und ich habe cht garkein problem, rest ist auf Max ausser schatten die sind nur auf Hoch


----------



## Zyo (22. August 2010)

Bennik schrieb:


> könnt ihr vernünftig spielen?
> 
> bei mir lagt es wie sau...
> grad eben nochmal probiert. es scheint ein GAANZ wenig besser geworden zu sein.
> ...



0 lags. wenn du ruckeln meinst ist das was anderes dann würde ich mal mit den grafiksettings rumspielen.


----------



## Bennik (22. August 2010)

wisst ihr, was mich gerade stutzig macht?

achso, erstmal vielen dank für netten antworten und tipps! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wollte zuerst sagen: 0 lags?? das glaub ich niemals!

aber das komische ist... wenn ich auf meine latenz schaue, ist die tatsächlich bei ... *nachschau* senden ~34, empfangen ~102.

okay, jetzt geht sie beim empfangen auf über 300 und es wird gelb.

habe nämlich einfach aus spaß mal alles seeehr seehr runter gestellt, sodass normale ruckler überhaupt nicht mehr auftreten dürften.

boah! aber es ist wirklich besser!

trotzdem kommt meine latenz zwischendurch in den gelben bereich.

habt ihr die ports vielleicht noch frei gelassen? oder zumindest denjenigen, der in dieser datei stand?


ich merke nämlich zum beispiel beim waffen ziehen / wegstecken, oder wenn ich die karte öffne und auf die symbole warte, dass es doch trotzdem noch 2-3 sekunden dauert, bis der server mir antwortet, dabei sollte das eigentlich deutlich unter einer sek liegen.

aber nochmals vielen dank... ich mein das spiel knallt grafisch ganz schön rein, aber ich dachte meine einstellungen wären angepasst genug gewesen.
ich kenne natürlich sehr wohl den unterschied zwischen ruckeln und lags, aber trotzdem waren zusätzlich noch hardware-ruckler vorhanden, die ich ebenfalls auf den lag geschoben hatte.
außerdem hatte ich mich auch gewundert, dass im beta forum eigentlich nichts zum thema "lag" oder "delay" zu finden ist, außer einem oder zwei kommentaren...

wenn ich es unter eine sekunde bekomme, kriegt ihr alle einen keks!!!
scheiß auf 8 leves in 48h oder bisher kein weiterer endcontent außer leves, grinden + craften! lagfree ftw!! =DD


edit: ok, das mit den ports hab ich nochmal probiert. kein fortschritt. ~300 receive und gelb nach der ersten aktion von mir.
auf welchem server bist du zyo? haben die server vielleicht unterschiedliche standorte? es gab einige mit 1-2 pecos (je nach tageszeit) und ein paar mit voller anzahl.
bin auf einem mit geringer population gegangen, exdeath. habs aber auch nochmal auf emperor probiert, das gleiche.


----------



## Zyo (23. August 2010)

du weist schon dass die server in japan stehen?^^
da ist eine latenz von 250-300 aus zentraleuropa vollkommen normal. das ist aber nicht wirklich schlimm da es in FFXIV beim kämpfen nicht auf stellungsposi oder jede ms ankommt. 

http://ffxiv-status.com/
die latenz wird aus deutschland gemessen. genauer standort weiss ich nicht. ich spiele auf Ultimecia und habe eine latenz von ungefähr 270ms. wenn man direkt an 'nem backbone richtung USA sitzt hat man vielleicht noch die ein oder andere ms weniger als da angezeigt, deutlich unter 250ms halte ich aber für unrealistisch.


----------



## Magexe (23. August 2010)

Naja das des dingens gelb is, ist normal ^^ und ich spiele auch auf Ultimecia ich denke alle aus dem buffed forum (zumindest die in der beta sind+in den thread schauen) sind dort...ma schaun sollten für die Beta testweise ne Linkshell aufmachen.

Das Waffenziehen+Karte öffnen ist noch der UI-Delay, der aber mit dem open Beta client (angeblich auch der von der GC und den Reporter-Tagen in Japan/USA) sollte das alles beheben, auch mit den Grafik settings soll ja ne besserung kommen, ich schätze das man dann 2 oder 4x AA haben kann+ alles auf max mit aktuellen karten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, es kann sich ja mal jemand zu wort melden wegen der Beta-Linkshell ^^

EDIT: Danke für die page, die is echt klasse, vorallem das mit den Monden (wobei ich noch unsicher bin wie diese sich auf die Welt auswirken, aber ich schätze mal das es ne auswirkung haben wird)


----------



## Bennik (23. August 2010)

Zyo schrieb:


> du weist schon dass die server in japan stehen?^^



Nein, das wusste ich nicht.
Ich dachte, es gäbe auch Square Enix Europe und sagen wir zumindest mal _westliche_ Server.

Naja gut, will jetzt auch gar nicht anfangen, zu meckern oder mich zu beschweren oder so.
Aber sowas ist für mich nen K.O.-Kriterium.
Viele denken ja, man zahlt monatlich hauptsächlich für den Content, aber ich finde, ich bezahle für das Gesamtpaket.

Stört euch der Gedanke gar nicht, dass ihr immer mit soner mittelschlechten Ping rumdümpeln werden müsst?

Gerade das System der ATB-Leiste oder Enerige, oder wie man es auch immer nennen möchte, wird doch dadurch über den Haufen geworfen.
Weil mal den richtigen Zeitpunkt für etwas abwarten, oder eben 4 Skills ganz schnell hintereinander spammen ist dadurch nicht wirklich möglich.

Naja was solls ich werd jetzt mal pennen gehn. =/ Irgendwie kommt mir das Spiel auf einmal total unfertig vor.


----------



## Zyo (23. August 2010)

Bennik schrieb:


> Stört euch der Gedanke gar nicht, dass ihr immer mit soner mittelschlechten Ping rumdümpeln werden müsst?


doch, zu beginn war ich mir auch sehr unsicher. aber jetzt wo ich es selber antesten kann geht es eigentlich. meine 20ms aus WoW oder anderen spielen mit EU servern benötige ich garnicht, weil wie bereits gesagt die kämpfe nunmal anders ablaufen als in anderen spielen. hätte ich dort oder in aion diese hohe latenz würde ich mich nur ärgern. aber hier ist das ganze etwas gemütlicher. es gibt ja z.b. auch keine autoattacks mehr die man timen muss. viele FFXI spieler haben mir versichert dass es damals (bzw. jetzt noch immer) auch schon kein größeres problem war, somit mache ich mir vorerst keine allzu großen gedanken mehr darüber. nur weil man in spiel X unbedingt etwas braucht heist das nicht dass es auch in spiel Y so sein muss. wenn mit dem ende der beta die lags von den verschiedenen menüs verschwinden bin ich zufrieden. 

das spiel ist eben in vielerlei hinsicht anders und somit für viele hier eben nix. früher hätte ich auch mit dem kopf geschüttelt wenn jemand mir sowas vorgeschlagen hätte (insbesondere auf einen controller hätte ich mich wahrscheinlich nicht eingelassen). da mir aber der ganze 0815 einheitsbrei so langsam aber sicher auf die eier geht welcher seit 2004 released wird und ich ein großer FF fan bin, werde ich dem spiel definitiv eine chance geben. erst recht nachdem ich jetzt reinschnuppern konnte.
das spiel hat sicherlich noch die ein oder andere baustelle, aber das war bei den meisten mmogs zum release nicht anders. UI lag, performance und sowas soll bis zum release angeblich verbessert werden, wenn das verhältnis aus guildleves, sologrind und gruppenspiel beim lvln passt werd ich definitiv länger spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (23. August 2010)

Joa, ich geb ihm auch eine Chance. Was ich gut finde ist die Crafterkarriere, weswegen ich auch damit anfangen werde.
Allerdings habe ich noch nicht raus, wann ich wo wie welchen Beruf lernen kann, da ich gerne Bergbauer und Grobschmied werden würde + eine Abenteurerklasse, wobei ich da noch nicht weiß welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe aber auch noch nicht die komplette Einführungsquest durch, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Mal schauen, vielleicht komm ich da heute nochmal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (23. August 2010)

erm klasse lernen brauchste ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehst zum Grobschmied kaufst dir die "Waffen" und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 legst das ganze an ^^ nur musst du jetzt herausfinden welche items du für was brauchst ^^ denn das gibt dir das Spiel nicht vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ausser du schaust ma nach recipes im beta forum, da is ne liste )

Bergbauer war glaube ich bei den Docks, bei den ganzen händlern, bin mir aber gerade nicht sicher.


----------



## Magexe (23. August 2010)

jetzt kommt nen doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Thank you for participating in the FINAL FANTASY XIV Beta Test.
> 
> The current Beta Test Phase 3 (Beta 3) will end on August 25 at 5:00pm (PDT), and we plan to start the Open Beta Test in early September.
> We look forward to your continued help and support.
> ...



Quelle: Beta Seite


----------



## Lari (23. August 2010)

Na dann mal gucken ob ich heute nochmal zum reinschauen komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aestus (23. August 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> jetzt kommt nen doppelpost
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Juhuu ! Doch noch ne Möglichkeit alles durchzutesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke für die Info! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. August 2010)

Na dann freue ich mich auf die OB und hoffe, dass mir diese eher zusagt als das, was ich bisher so gesehen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (23. August 2010)

da hat sich mein key ja voll gelohnt....ganze 5 tage^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. August 2010)

Na komm, bei 8 Quests pro 48 Stunden reichen 5 Tage doppelt und dreifach, um wirklich ALLES in der CB zu sehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (23. August 2010)

aber nicht um alle klassen etwas zu lvln^^
1 tag vor release der CE hören meine ferien auf..... :/


----------



## Bennik (23. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Na komm, bei 8 Quests pro 48 Stunden reichen 5 Tage doppelt und dreifach, um wirklich ALLES in der CB zu sehen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zyo schrieb:


> da hat sich mein key ja voll gelohnt....ganze 5 tage^^



lol das lustigste dabei ist, du bist noch gut dabei^^ auf der gamescom haben sie gesagt, es würde bis ende august gehen (30./31.) XD
die leute, die also gestern noch da waren und heute ihren key bekommen, können nach dem downloaden und patchen noch ca... 2 minuten spielen xD

naja, reicht ja auch aus, "um wirklich ALLES in der CB zu sehen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (23. August 2010)

wer zuviel zeit hat kann sich dies hier ja mal durchlesen
http://www.ffxivcore.com/topic/11702-in-sumation/

ich stimme nicht in allen punkten mit dem zu 100% überein, trotzdem ganz interessant zu lesen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. August 2010)

Schöner Post, wenn auch vollkommen überdramatisch. Das habe ich vor einigen Tagen auch mehr oder weniger in meinem Blog gesagt, allerdings ohne darauf rumzureiten, wie die Fanboys alles verteidigen, wie alle in Scharen das Spiel verlassen, obwohl es erst ne Beta ist und wie SE die User ignoriert. Mit solchen Behauptungen sollte man vorsichtig sein, aber bezüglich der Probleme hat er natürlich Recht.


----------



## Zyo (23. August 2010)

jo, wie gesagt ich stimme nicht mit allem überein was er da schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bennik schrieb:


> aber das komische ist... wenn ich auf meine latenz schaue, ist die tatsächlich bei ... *nachschau* senden ~34, empfangen ~102.


mir ist die anzeige jetzt erst aufgefallen (bzw. erkannt wofür die eigentlich gut sein soll^^). aber das ist nicht die latanz selbst sondern wohl eher die datenübertragungsrate in bytes/s. 32ms in senderichtung nach japan ist nämlich so nicht möglich. je höher die anzeige desto besser. 100 bytes ist eher schlecht.....normal ist meine so zwischen 400-600 und gelb, hatte aber auch schon kurz 1000+ mit grün. 



Magexe schrieb:


> Das mit dem Archer verstehe ich auch nicht, evtl. garkeine Pfeile Equipped?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich dummerchen hatte doch keine pfeile equipped ^_^
der gefüllte köcher auf dem rücken und das schießen von pfeilen hat mich irritiert, zumal nun wenn die pfeile alle sind der köcher leer ist.

edit: lol noch 'nen key bekommen^^
edit2:


Magexe schrieb:


> jetzt kommt nen doppelpost
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


laut deutschem twitter: Geschlossener Beta-Test von FINAL FANTASY XIV endet am 28.8.2010, 0.00 Uhr (GMT). Weiter geht's Anfang September mit dem offenen Beta-Test!auf dem englischen ists 25. ...
französischer twitter auch 25. august, nehme mal an tippfehler


----------



## Magexe (23. August 2010)

ich tippe auch auf Schreibfehler ^^
Ich traue nur dem Offi forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aestus (24. August 2010)

Zyo schrieb:


> edit: lol noch 'nen key bekommen^^
> edit2:
> 
> laut deutschem twitter: Geschlossener Beta-Test von FINAL FANTASY XIV endet am 28.8.2010, 0.00 Uhr (GMT). Weiter geht's Anfang September mit dem offenen Beta-Test!auf dem englischen ists 25. ...
> französischer twitter auch 25. august, nehme mal an tippfehler



Du hättest den nicht zufällig übrig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geht zwar wahrscheins nur noch 1 Tag aber wo ich den Client shcon hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (25. August 2010)

Aestus schrieb:


> Du hättest den nicht zufällig übrig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sry, nee. hab den gleich weitergegeben an jem. welcher den client auch schon hatte.


----------



## Aestus (25. August 2010)

Zyo schrieb:


> sry, nee. hab den gleich weitergegeben an jem. welcher den client auch schon hatte.



Ah ok, schade aber danke für die Rückmeldung ^^
Wird dann wohl doch die OB werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (26. August 2010)

Und jetzt kommt der Hammer, warum ich mir das Spiel evtl. doch abbestelle...
Infos zu lesen hier: http://www.ffxivcore.com/topic/12068-balancing-character-growth-in-beta-3/

Ich lasse mir doch nicht sagen: Hier du bekommst 8 Stunden Lang pro woche EP, danach imemr weniger bis hin zu null...entweder du machst was anderes oder wartests bis die Woche rum ist und darfst dann wieder EP bekommen...

Ich zahle doch keine 13 euro im Monat damit ich "nur" 32 stunden im Monat wirklich mein Klasse spielen kann (weil ich das crafting system nicht mag)...also damit haben sie die Katze ausem Sack gelassen, und ich muss sagen, wenn sie das nicht ändern verlieren die vorallem sehr viele Spieler auf dem EU und NA markt...das ganze können die in Asien machen (da gibts zum teil auch gesetze die das ansprechen) aber nicht mit den Europäischen und Amerikanischen kunden.

Im Offfi forum stehen auch ein Haufen posts und Threads genau wegen diesem "drecks" system und ich hoffe doch stark das die das entfernen ansonsten werden es wohl einige wohl kaum spielen...wie gesagt, ich lasse mir bei einem MMO meine Spielzeit (die ich ja monatlich bezahle) nicht begrenzen...wobeiich schon am release tag bestimmt (wenn die server denn stabil laufen) diese 8 stunden runter gespielt habe...

Wollte also nur darauf hinweisen, ich schaus mir in der OB an und entscheide dann ob ich nicht wirklich meine pre-order der CE zurück ziehe und das Spiel auf meine Schwarze Liste setze.

So long,

Magexe

P.S.: Ja ich bin angesichts dieser Nachricht angepisst...


----------



## Lari (26. August 2010)

Das System sieht wie folgt aus:
8 Stunden Erfahrung sammeln mit einer Klasse, ab dann sinkt es 7 Stunden lang, bis es 0% erreicht. Damit wären wir bei 15 Stunden pro Woche für eine Klasse, in der es Erfahrung gibt.
Jemand wie ich, der aber das gegebene System nutzt und mindestens drei Klassen spielt (Miner als Main, dann Grobschmied + Adventurer-Klasse, weiß noch net welche) hat dann schonmal 45 Stunden pro Woche. Das schaff ich keinesfalls, und deswegen geht das System völlig an mir vorbei.

An dich Mageexe: Es wird darauf hinauslaufen, dass "reine" Klassen am Ende nicht konkurrenzfähig sind, so wirst du wohl oder übel auch eine Zweitklasse mitziehen müssen, oder gar eine Drittklasse.
Selbst bei zwei Klassen hast du schon 30 Stunden Spielzeit mit Erfahrungsgewinn.
Ich als Crafter interessier mich beim sammeln oder craften generell nicht für die XP, mich wird es also wahrscheinlich nicht ein einziges mal treffen.


Dennoch schau ich mir die OB etwas genauer und intensiver an. Werde mich dann entscheiden, ob ich mir die CE hole oder nicht.
Und tut mir einen Gefallen: bleibt bei der Surplus-Experience Diskussion sachlich, das buffed.de Forum muss nicht auf das Niveau des Closed Beta Forums abrutschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: So, nochmal gelesen.
Es ist nicht zeitabhängig, sondern erfahrungsabhängig. Wenn du die Erfahrung erreichst, die man "im Normalfall" in 8 Stunde Gameplay erreicht, dann sinkt die gewonnene Erfahrung, bis man weitere "7 Stunden Erfahrung" gesammelt hat. Da man in der Regel aber nicht 8 Stunden am Stück grindet und questet kann man die Zeit wohl noch was dehnen. Man sollte es wirklich erstmal selbst sehen und erleben, bevor man sich ein Urteil bildet.


----------



## Dulon (26. August 2010)

Die 8/15 Stunden sind wirklich ein wenig niedrig finde ich.
Aber sie wollen die Leute wohl in die Richtung drängen, mehrere Klassen zu spielen.

So eine Beschränkung gab es zwar in FFXI nicht, aber dort wurde man ja auch schon fast dazu gezwungen mehrere Klassen zu spielen um konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. August 2010)

Je mehr ich über das Spiel erfahre, desto weniger Lust habe ich darauf. Ich habe mich sosehr auf das Teil gefreut, aber was da momentan an abrundtief dämlichen und völlig unnützen Mechaniken geplant ist, versaut mir echt sämtliche Vorfreude.


----------



## Magexe (26. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Je mehr ich über das Spiel erfahre, desto weniger Lust habe ich darauf. Ich habe mich sosehr auf das Teil gefreut, aber was da momentan an abrundtief dämlichen und völlig unnützen Mechaniken geplant ist, versaut mir echt sämtliche Vorfreude.



jo, ich werd mir aufjedenfall noch die OB anschauen, ma schaun ob sie das wirklich noch ein wenig balancen, wenn nicht, werde ich das Spiel erst garnicht spielen und die Pre-Order abbestellen und dann doch Aion wirklich weiter spielen (habs eig. zum Übergang angefangen und um mir 2.0 dann ab dem 7. an zu sehen).

Ich will nicht mehrere klassen spielen, ich will EINE klasse spielen, auch wenn ich dann 80% am grinden wäre oder sonst was...aber gezwungen werden irgend was anderes zu machen sehe ich einfach nicht ein.

Schade, dachte es wird echt klasse, aber naja...Aion ich komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (27. August 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> ich will EINE klasse spielen



Kurz und knapp: dann ist FF14 nichts für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier nochmal das ganze auf deutsch.


> Bevor ich einige erklärende Worte zum Entwicklungssystem von FINAL FANTASY XIV verliere, möchte ich allen Testern im Namen des Teams meinen aufrichtigen Dank aussprechen. Ich möchte euch versichern, dass wir eure kritischen Stimmen sehr ernst nehmen und nichts unversucht lassen, FINAL FANTASY XIV zu dem Spiel zu machen, das ihr von uns erwartet. Mein Dank richtet sich deshalb nicht nur an eure engagierte und aufopfernde Beteiligung, sondern danken möchte ich euch auch für die bisher aufgebrachte Geduld und euer Verständnis. Wir stehen kurz vor dem Beginn des offenen Beta-Tests und bereits in einem knappen Monat steht die Sammler-Edition in den Regalen. Ohne eure wertvolle Mitarbeit wären wir nicht in der Lage gewesen, FINAL FANTASY XIV in diesem Umfang fertigzustellen.
> 
> Nun zu meinem eigentlichen Anliegen. Da bereits vielfach und insbesondere in jüngster Zeit diverse Meinungen und Gerüchte zum Entwicklungssystem der Charaktere im Beta-Test kursieren und die Gerüchteküche ordentlich anheizen, möchte ich diese Gelegenheit nutzen, für etwas Klarheit zu sorgen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Magexe (27. August 2010)

Klar kann ich irgendwann 2 Klassen machen (was ja auch kein Problem ist) aber das ist denkeich MIR überlassen wann ich das mache...
Und wenn ich jetzt mit meinem Marodeur 14 Stunden grinden will und ich schon nach 8 Stunden keine EP mehr bekomme, fühle ich mich doch verarscht, früher oder später fängt ja jeder ne 2. Klasse an, nur wäre es wohl sinnvoller wenn die Spieler sich erst auf eine Klasse konzentrieren...

Wie gesagt Open Beta schau ich mir noch an, aber wenn sie das System so lassen, habe ichs chon keine Lust mehr auf das game (obwohl es doch meiner meinung nach sehr gut gelungen ist)....klar ist das System so geplant, das man nicht ewigkeiten nur grindet oder sonst was, deswegen lädt sich das auch auf, das ist aber irgendwie ne einschränkung und für ne Einschränkung bin ich eben einfach nicht gewollt 13 euro im Monat zu blättern (da kann ich z.b. auch nen free2play spielen ala DDO wo ich auch einfach 13euro zahlen kann und ich dann den kompletten Spielinhalt geliefert bekomme - ohne Einschränkungen)


----------



## Lari (27. August 2010)

Sie wollen es ja noch etwas entschärfen. Die Core-Gamer laufen ja Sturm dagegen.
Wie du sagst OB anschauen, und dann entscheiden. Kann gut sein, dass mir das System doch nicht gefällt, aber vom Wortlaut her seh ich dem eher gelassen entgegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (27. August 2010)

trotzdem ist es eine Einschränkung...hab mir eben die CE abbestellt, ma schaun...evtl. bestell ich sie ja wieder wenn mich die OB überzeugt, aber mit meinem alten 30 euro gutschein hab ich mir jetzt lieber das neue Aion Addon+Hauptspiel+Pets gekauft...

Euch wünsch ich trotzdem noch viel Spass in FFXIV, und ich hoffe das SE mal mehr nachdenkt bevor sie es machen (btw. das hört sich bei mir stark nach "wie halte ich die spieler lange am spiel, und verdiene somit viel geld" - genau das ist das doch?)


----------



## Aestus (27. August 2010)

Sicher ne tolle Sache für den typischen Asia-Gamer aber für europäische Arbeits & Spielverhältnisse ist das ja mal absoluter Schwachsinn :-/

Ich will auch mal 2 Tage Urlaub nehmen und zocken können und net ewig brauchen um halbswegs vorwärts zu kommen.
Vor allem sind es ziemlich sicher 8h *Casual Gamer Zeit *und keineswegs 8h effektives Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja OB abwarten, das mit der CE oder überhaupt mit FF14 wird einem wirklich immer madiger gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyo (27. August 2010)

ich bin auch nicht wirklich begeistert über das system, aber es ist noch kein grund für mich jetzt irgendwie die CE zu canceln. ich spiele wie die meisten eh 2 klassen, das war auch schon vor der bekanntgabe dieses systems klar da alles andere später im spiel uneffektiv ist und man in vielen grps ausgeschlossen wird. effektiv hat man eh mehr als diese 8 bzw. 15 stunden zeit und selbst wenn ich die 2. klasse nur sporadisch zwischendurch spiele sollte für mich persönlich keine allzu großen einschränkungen geben. da sie aber sowieso noch änderungen angekündigt haben und es eventuell für die surplus punkte noch boni gibt werde ich erstmal abwarten wie sich das entwickelt. ich hoffe auch dass sie es noch ändern werden weil es bessere wege gibt spieler mit weniger zeit zu boosten und man den spielern nicht vorschreiben sollte wieviel sie zu spielen haben, insbesondere nicht wenn sie dafür geld zahlen. meiner meinung soll das auch eine lvl bremse sein damit sie mehr zeit für den endcontent haben. aber wie gesagt, ich werde es mir trotzdem kaufen. 



Magexe schrieb:


> trotzdem ist es eine Einschränkung...hab mir eben die CE abbestellt, ma schaun...evtl. bestell ich sie ja wieder wenn mich die OB überzeugt, aber mit meinem alten 30 euro gutschein hab ich mir jetzt lieber das neue Aion Addon+Hauptspiel+Pets gekauft...
> 
> Euch wünsch ich trotzdem noch viel Spass in FFXIV, und ich hoffe das SE mal mehr nachdenkt bevor sie es machen (btw. das hört sich bei mir stark nach "wie halte ich die spieler lange am spiel, und verdiene somit viel geld" - genau das ist das doch?)



na ob du damit glücklicher wirst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw. ein laberthread oder stammtisch wäre nett ^_^
edit:
http://www.eorzeapedia.com/2010/08/26/op-ed-design-philosophy-and-the-fatigue-system/#more-4948
auch nett zu lesen.


----------



## Magexe (27. August 2010)

Zyo schrieb:


> na ob du damit glücklicher wirst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja lieber nen Spiel was mehr auf pvp ausgelegt ist und ich schön grinden kann, als nen spiel was mich einschränkt wie viel EP ich machen darf ^^


----------



## Dulon (27. August 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Naja lieber nen Spiel was mehr auf pvp ausgelegt ist und ich schön grinden kann, als nen spiel was mich einschränkt wie viel EP ich machen darf ^^




Wenn du auf PvP Wert legst und auch nur aktiv eine Klasse spielen möchtest, dann wärst du wahrscheinlich in FFXIV eh nicht ganz glücklich geworden, mit Erschöpfung oder ohne.


----------



## Zyo (27. August 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Naja lieber nen Spiel was mehr auf pvp ausgelegt ist und ich schön grinden kann, als nen spiel was mich einschränkt wie viel EP ich machen darf ^^



naja das spiel hat zur zeit halt so einige probleme, welche aber unter anderem auch erst durch NCWest kamen (um dir gleich die Illusion zu nehmen sie seien besser als SE *g*). informiere dich zuerst über das balancing der server und probiere etwas mehr oder weniger ausgeglichenes zu bekommen.....sonst kann es schnell vorkommen dass du den spass am spiel verlierst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
besonders als asmo.....


----------



## Magexe (27. August 2010)

@Dulon, PvP wollte ich eh nicht in FFXIV machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich meinte das mit EINER klasse eher im sinne von: Gut ich konzentrier mich jetzt wohl erstmal auf eine klasse und dann in so 2 wochen kann ich die andere nebenher machen...

@Zyo: ich weis, spiele nicht das erste ma aion...aber der ganze 1.3 kram und so war damals sch... deswegen habe ich aufgehört ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. August 2010)

Falls Ihr in der CB seid, könnt Ihr ab sofort über den Updater den Patch für die OB saugen, die am Mittwoch losgeht! Fröhliches Downloaden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (30. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Falls Ihr in der CB seid, könnt Ihr ab sofort über den Updater den Patch für die OB saugen, die am Mittwoch losgeht! Fröhliches Downloaden!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Whoopie \o/


----------



## Zyo (30. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Falls Ihr in der CB seid, könnt Ihr ab sofort über den Updater den Patch für die OB saugen, die am Mittwoch losgeht! Fröhliches Downloaden!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kann jeder, da der client ja über fileplanet frei verfügbar ist...


----------



## Kankru (7. September 2010)

Danke für den Key, habe ihn heute erhalten! Da ich eh ne Pause aus WoW brauche kommt das ganz passend!


----------

